# god i hate battlefield 3



## arteom

This game was supposed to be the sequel to Battlefield 2, it is a sham. theres maybe one or two half decent maps out of the... 4, 5? What. The rest are set in closed maps, where the hell are my open maps with vehicles EA?? The game is overloaded with "unlocks" which is bs, battlefield 2 and 2142 were eons ahead of this travesty of a game. This is on the ps3 version, I also got the pc version. EA is getting greedy, I loathe going through some idiotic, long loading, resource taking, online interface to launch a F@$%^*G game. Not to mention, when the game finally loaded my weapon shot to the sky because EA failed to workout some idiotic bug, instead focused on propogating their sales. And they can go to hell with trying to sell a couple of maps that actually might be worth playing for an additional cost, maps that should have shipped with the game. This will be the last time I buy anything from EA, what was one of the best gaming franchises went crashing into the ground.


----------



## Staal

I wonder why you bought anything from EA in the first place. They are evil.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

BF3 was a let down.
   
  I'm a 6 star veteran, and:
  -MUCH preferred BC2, for its destruction
  -MUCH preferred BF2142 for its teamwork and gameplay
  -MUCH preferred BF1943 for Wake Island
   
*Although I still own at BF3* - try beating my score per minute without hacking/glitching or stat padding


----------



## jackwess

COD 3 FTW?


----------



## Draygonn

staal said:


> I wonder why you bought anything from EA in the first place. They are evil.




+1


----------



## Head Injury

Quote: 





arteom said:


> This is on the ps3 version, I also got the pc version.


 

 So bad you bought it twice?


----------



## drez

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> COD 3 FTW?


 

 GTFO lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> BF3 was a let down.
> 
> I'm a 6 star veteran, and:
> -MUCH preferred BC2, for its destruction
> ...


 

 Never mind score per min - your 7 MVP ribbons is much more impressive IMO.  my stats

 My score/min a bit lower as I spend far too long on sniper kit (my excuse anyway) - which is another gripe I have with BF3 - the close range sniper nerf - where are my chest-shot kills?  Now snipers are suck being smelly-hiding-far-away-baddies.  Sniper class in BC2 was so much more useful to the team (C4, chestshot kills).
   
  I don't like BF3 maps either - but I can see where they were going/trying to be different.  There are a few very open maps with way too many vehicles - adjust your server filter for conquest large maps.  Overall I like game flow and balance in BC2 much better.
   
  There are some irritating bugs still - worst one is hitbox alignment during obstacle clearing animation - just try to hit someone clearing a fence - its impossible.  Also that annoying buy where you get stuck for no reason while walking...
   
  I quite liked 2142 but the weapons were a bit hardo-g.
   
  If they fixed the chopper cannon in BC2, maybe made the guided rocket less crap, that game would be much better than BF3, better framerates, better gameplay, better maps.  Only problem I had with BC-2 as you might guess was retards strafing around in chopper with an engineer all game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





drez said:


> GTFO lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  agreed with those points.
   
  But wait:
  7 MVP ribbons?
 You dreaming right?
   
  I have 358...
   
   
  And yes your SPM is good, but getting to 650 is quite hard, trust me 
 PS.
  For people like you, no offence, who stay on 1 class or 2 in your case, with only a few weapons, I find VERY sad....
   
  Each to their own, but still...common.
*My friend, plays like *me - equally splitting each class and weapon.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I still need to pick up BF 3. My friends play it and that's really the only reason I want it because BF 2 is better. You can't really top it, IMO. Especially if you play it with some sort of texture upgrades.
   
  That being said...I've been playing MW 3. I feel dirty for owning it, but it's fun every now and then.
   
  tl;dr - Nothing will be as good as BF 2.


----------



## Staal

Sell BF3 while you can and hope CS:GO will be worth playing.


----------



## drez

totally dubbed said:


> agreed with those points.
> 
> But wait:
> 7 MVP ribbons?
> ...




Why use weapons,you dont like or that suck imo. I do use eng and support but only when the map or team needs it or when I feel like it. Imo though it is easy to be jack of all trades?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





drez said:


> Why use weapons,you dont like or that suck imo. I do use eng and support but only when the map or team needs it or when I feel like it. Imo though it is easy to be jack of all trades?


 


  Its the fact of trying a little bit of everything, and being involved with all aspects of the game, not just one part, ie one gun/class
   
  I use everything on all maps


----------



## arteom

I got the pc version because someone was selling it, skyrim, and starcraft 2 for $50. was a pretty good deal... will be crossing my fingers for new counterstrike


----------



## bowei006

I don't care for multiplayer. I forget and lose interest after 3 days usually. They should fire the guy that made the campaign for BF3 and bring back the guy that made the campaign for BFBC2. This campaign was horrible and teh "destructible" enviroment was as well.


----------



## buffalowings

EA needs to get their head back into the game.. they haven't released many games these few years that really piqued my interest


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> EA needs to get their head back into the game.. they haven't released many games these few years that really piqued my interest


 


  Really? They have for me. only problems i experienced with them is just regular things you experience none the less anyway and are sometimes the dev's fault


----------



## drez

BC2?  Honestly though Battlefield has never been about the single player, you should at least try the co-op.
   
  As far as releasing important games - I can't think of any shooters that have cropped up in the past few years that can compare to BatlleField series.  Much, much more work goes into these games than goes into crappy modern warfare series.
   
  I am also looking forward to the new CS.  As good as BF3 is it is not really much of a platform of competitive gaming - too many bugs and glitches, useless sniper class etc.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> But wait:
> 7 MVP ribbons?
> You dreaming right?


 

 Oops I meant 7 MVP medals - I have like 2 I think.
   
  You may be onto something with using the less effective weapons - it does cure boredom somewhat - but when I start to rage my serious kits always comes out lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hahaha so true.
I get frustrated when i get killed by a famas cross map, by a lvl 30 with 20 service stars on it...


----------



## seaskimmer

You people need to get lives and play less lol.  

I have to agree though, the sniper nerf is frustrating. USAS frag rounds are also a huge pisser. I play metro frequently and it's hard to find a map where there isn't people either camping with snipers or running around with frag rounds.
I wish you could customize your soldier from the ground up though, as in putting any weapon with any class specialty (ex. engineer with AEK)

I blame EA though. Everything was great until they got involved.


----------



## bowei006

What do you mean....you people?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





seaskimmer said:


> You people need to get lives and play less lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 lol - some people play MUCH more day in day out of BF...let alone those COD fan boys 0.0
   
  Blame EA?
 Them, coupled with the team they bought, DICE have always been the makers of BF...


----------



## MorbidToaster

DICE has usually produced quality. I have a feeling it's more and more pressure from EA to do things like COD. 
   
  Whatever EA, just let them finish Mirror's Edge 2, but if it has more of a focus on guns I'll kill everyone.
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Them, coupled with the team they bought, *DICE *have always been the makers of BF...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> DICE has usually produced quality. I have a feeling it's more and more pressure from EA to do things like COD.
> 
> Whatever EA, just let them finish Mirror's Edge 2, but if it has more of a focus on guns I'll kill everyone.


 

 Agreed
   
  DICE are awesome - EA are...money hungry.
   
  That said both need each other. And they do a pretty good job.


----------



## seaskimmer

Yea that is what I was trying to get at. 

DICE makes the quality stuff, but EA is in it just for the money. But, DICE needed EA's money to make the game... lose/lose situation?
The game is great, far better than any CoD after CoD4, but, as a player on PC, I see lots of areas for improvement on the developer's side. For one, client side hit detection is a fail 90% of the time - you can get killed when under cover by another player who is laggier than you cause they still "see" you on their screen, no in-game VOIP, and worst of all, EA origin...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nothing beats BF2142 IMO on the PC - wish they updated that with a frostbite engine, and ported it to console.
   
  I would buy it without watching the trailer.
   
  Only problem was with BF2142, ironically, was EA and their darn servers...nothing changed, 5yrs on....


----------



## MorbidToaster

God I want to play an updated 2142.
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Nothing beats BF2142 IMO on the PC - wish they updated that with a frostbite engine, and ported it to console.
> 
> I would buy it without watching the trailer.
> 
> Only problem was with BF2142, ironically, was EA and their darn servers...nothing changed, 5yrs on....


----------



## Gatepc

I really enjoyed 2142 as well went on today and not many servers are up...  I really miss it, I wish they would just update the game engine as well and add a couple things sell it as battlefield 2143 or something...


----------



## seaskimmer

2142 was a classic... I miss the good old days of video games.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I was ranked 113th in the world for the speeder, the hachimono in northern strike
Which put me 12th ranked in the UK...


----------



## Draygonn

morbidtoaster said:


> God I want to play an updated 2142.



I loved that game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I feel I brought you guys some good old memories


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote: 





staal said:


> I wonder why you bought anything from EA in the first place. They are evil.


 


  Why on earth would they force people to sublicense through them for porsche?


----------



## arteom

The original Battlefield 1942 had the best air combat, slower aircraft are more fun to play with especially with such limited maps, dogfighting was great fun. Also it had the best theme song, was bad ass. I like the addition of helicopters in battlefield 2, also the tanks were maybe more fun to play with, better weapons. 2142 was pretty fun, I didn't like the vehicles honestly, though was fun piloting a mech around.


----------



## steveb

I've been enjoying BF3 for PC.  I played BC2 (PC) and 1943 (ps3).  It took a bit of time to get used to it but I've been hooked lately and I haven't even unlocked much.  I'm still useless with the choppers and jets, and the responses I get when I practice aren't helping but f them.  Overall I still have a blast playing.  I did delete my BC2 files to make room for my Linux partition so I haven't been on in a while.  Are here still good numbers on there?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Was away of BF3 for 1 week, came back - and started complaining again...


----------



## Draygonn

steveb said:


> I did delete my BC2 files to make room for my Linux partition so I haven't been on in a while.  Are here still good numbers on there?




I'm still able to find a handful of full low ping servers day or night on the west coast. The Vietnam expansion is dead though.


----------



## steveb

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> I'm still able to find a handful of full low ping servers day or night on the west coast. The Vietnam expansion is dead though.


 


  That's a shame.  I think I spent $15 for that and played it only a few times.


----------



## Draygonn

steveb said:


> That's a shame.  I think I spent $15 for that and played it only a few times.




I bought a BLOPS expansion pack hoping I could select only expansion maps thus excluding Nuketown from the selection list. 



Ended up only playing one expansion map twice.


----------



## derycksan

First BF I've really played since Vietnam:vanilla (had BF2 but didn't play much) so I'm pretty happy with the game.  Sure there's the quirks but IMO, people get too serious about the annoyances and forget to have fun playing.
   
  Only thing that really pisses me off in this game is the network coding.  Freaking horrible to die 2 seconds after hiding behind cover with < 50ms ping


----------



## Totally Dubbed

BF 1943, yes 43 not 42, was the best 1200 MS points I have ever spent in my 4yrs of being on Xbox.


----------



## JRG1990

I also hate this game, I think the maps and some of the vehicles are good the maps are much better than mw3 anyway , it's just the actual gameplay is really crap very few of the guns shoot straight i'm not the only who has this problem often when I get close to within a couple of metres of an enemy it takes a good few minutes while we both dance about trying to shoot each other because it's impossible to hit anything with the guns. There are only a couple of good game modes the team death match is just an increadly poor stripped down version of mw3, in the other modes the game spawns you miles from the objective and it's easy for an enemy sniper to just sit and wait for you everytime, the jets and helicopters are annoying and become impossible to take down with the flares and stealth perks the smaller levels are the better levels because of the lack of jets and helicoppers and snipers.


----------



## burrrcub

I can only enjoy it when I'm on vent with friends.  I can not and will not play a random pick up game by myself anymore.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> I also hate this game, I think the maps and some of the vehicles are good the maps are much better than mw3 anyway , it's just the actual gameplay is really crap very few of the guns shoot straight i'm not the only who has this problem often when I get close to within a couple of metres of an enemy it takes a good few minutes while we both dance about trying to shoot each other because it's impossible to hit anything with the guns. There are only a couple of good game modes the team death match is just an increadly poor stripped down version of mw3, in the other modes the game spawns you miles from the objective and it's easy for an enemy sniper to just sit and wait for you everytime, the jets and helicopters are annoying and become impossible to take down with the flares and stealth perks the smaller levels are the better levels because of the lack of jets and helicoppers and snipers.


 

 The guns are fine - you are experiencing the brilliant/fantastic/outstanding/hardo fail netcoding of the battlefield series.  The game still has hitbox issues with uneven latency for you or enemy and some really strange effects while trading bullets ie no hitmarkers, weird hit registration etc eventually one of you will die and you will see that the enemy is damaged.  There is no way I would play this game competitively - it just has such poor netcode.  They should have some low ping servers like in CS as this would help with some of these issues - but the main culprit is the coding of the game itself.


----------



## Tetsuma

drez said:


> GTFO lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BOTH OF YOU ARE INFERIOR TO THE ALMIGHTY MAV MASTER:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Borack2134/iteminfo/mav/247304088/pc/

To be fair with other stats, the account is shared on two PCs.


----------



## drez

/facepalm


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





tetsuma said:


> BOTH OF YOU ARE INFERIOR TO THE ALMIGHTY MAV MASTER:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Borack2134/iteminfo/mav/247304088/pc/
> To be fair with other stats, the account is shared on two PCs.


 


  exactly what the guy above said - facepalm.
   
  SPM 324 -> goes to show


----------



## Draygonn

How do you... oh I don't wanna know.


----------



## Tetsuma

totally dubbed said:


> exactly what the guy above said - facepalm.
> 
> SPM 324 -> goes to show




1k MAV kills, and you think I spend my time effectively?-> you're quite dim.

I don't understand how it warrants a facepalm either, it's a hefty score for a MAV.


----------



## drez

I don't doubt you may be the single best MAV player in the entire world.
   
  But that is pretty much like winning this competition:
   




  
*EDIT*wait this one might be mroe appropriate:


----------



## Tetsuma

Public enemy no.1. 
Let the philistine backlash begin.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





tetsuma said:


> 1k MAV kills, and you think I spend my time effectively?-> you're quite dim.
> I don't understand how it warrants a facepalm either, it's a hefty score for a MAV.


 

 you do realise what you do with an MAV right?
  You spot out people, and sit back.
   
  Now that you've used it for god knows how many hours, you go around running people over with it.
   
  Its not impressive, its just sad.
  At least that's what I think, sorry to say.
   
  In some way though, you help your team in spotting out (hopefully) the opponents. other than that, you're not taking out tanks, your not actually effectively killing people, not reviving, not resupplying, not repairing, not taking the objectives be it flag or crates -> thus why I find it sad.
  The pro camper.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Joined a game last night, and it pretty much summed it up:
   
  1st spawn, on a team-mate and get spawn killed by a grenade.
  2nd spawn, i get into the f-18, as I'm taking off another jet spawns meaning i suicide
  3rd spawn, i spawn on an objective, see a person at "long range", get my L96 out and start shooting, none of the shots register (yes I'm taking into account bullet drop) -> i finally die after a while taking 3 objectives in a row by a tank
  4th spawn, I get the engineer class, which i have the scar on (no i don't have even 300kills on it yet), I shoot a full round (aiming towards the head) at close range at a sniper, yet he kills me, with no headshot with his 443 pistol.
   
  This type of things wouldn't happen in BC2 / BF2142 / BF1943 / BC1 -> what have EA been doing...
  I used to not be able to get away from BF, now I can't wait till another game comes out to play it, as I have no FPS to play atm.
  I even ended up reverting back to Halo reach...


----------



## logwed

Reading this thread is just like listening to kids arguing on xbox live.


----------



## nihaz

=P
  I'm an avid player of BF3, but I will only play if my mates are online... it IS meant to be a team/squad game... and I find most of the time people go out and try to Rambo/MW3 the objectives... makes me face palm and rage quit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That being said.. the biggest complaint I have, is with the lack of support from DICE and EA to support their product... many times players have been unable to play after updates because punkbuster wasn't updated along with it, causing servers to kick/ban players due to 'modified' code. Example of this would be with the very recent 15th Feb PC update  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  PS: We should form a head-fi platoon!


----------



## MorbidToaster

'God we're getting wrecked...But the explosions sound awesome.'

  
  Quote: 





nihaz said:


> =P
> I'm an avid player of BF3, but I will only play if my mates are online... it IS meant to be a team/squad game... and I find most of the time people go out and try to Rambo/MW3 the objectives... makes me face palm and rage quit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Droppedin

I agree to BF 3 was a total let down, I returned it a couple days. I even was disappointed with MWF3 too. Uncharted 3 was OK. Maybe I am just growing up...


----------



## nihaz

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> 'God we're getting wrecked...But the explosions sound awesome.'


 

  
  LMAO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Driving any armoured vehicle is an experience with good sound setup i reckon... the abrams makes my 990s rumble


----------



## drez

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Joined a game last night, and it pretty much summed it up:
> 
> 1st spawn, on a team-mate and get spawn killed by a grenade.
> 2nd spawn, i get into the f-18, as I'm taking off another jet spawns meaning i suicide
> ...


 

 I can't help but feel that for reliability of hit registration BC2 was better.  Maybe bf3 is just too much for servers to handle with any reliability.  That game would be near perfect if they just patched the damn chopper minigun but now bf3 is out i don't think we will see any more patches...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





logwed said:


> Reading this thread is just like listening to kids arguing on xbox live.


 

 Reading this comment reminds me of certain types of people...
   
   
  Quote: 





drez said:


> I can't help but feel that for reliability of hit registration BC2 was better.  Maybe bf3 is just too much for servers to handle with any reliability.  That game would be near perfect if they just patched the damn chopper minigun but now bf3 is out i don't think we will see any more patches...


 

 True


----------



## Draygonn

logwed said:


> Reading this thread is just like listening to kids arguing on xbox live.








nihaz said:


> Driving any armoured vehicle is an experience with good sound setup i reckon... the abrams makes my 990s rumble




How many here use a Buttkicker?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> How many here use a Buttkicker?


 


  hahaha brilliant


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Reading this comment reminds me of certain types of people...


 


  Starcraft players? Because then you're dead on


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





logwed said:


> Starcraft players? Because then you're dead on


 

 No, the ones that are rude and think they are superior to everyone else around them.
   
  Starcraft? I used to play that ages ago lol - never took it seriously, then again i never went to the Korean MLG leagues 
  #blacksheepwall
  #showmethemoney
   
  Oh i remember those cheats !


----------



## nihaz

#poweroverwhelming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I bought SC2 just to play the single player campaign... its gathering dust now sitting on the CD shelf ever since I completed it...
   
  Quote: 





draygonn said:


> How many here use a Buttkicker?


 

 Heard about this device... sounds pretty darn good in theory... Do you use it? How does it hold up? It could be hard to convince the missus that I want to buy a vibrator chair mod for gaming use though.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hahahah jokes aside.. do let us know if its a worthy investment...
   
  I also agree with previous posters about hit registration... I converted from bc2... have to say.. sometimes I What 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so hard after getting killed when I'm already behind cover...


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





nihaz said:


> #poweroverwhelming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  But 95% of the fun is on the ladder :/


----------



## Draygonn

nihaz said:


> Heard about this device... sounds pretty darn good in theory... Do you use it? How does it hold up? It could be hard to convince the missus that I want to buy a vibrator chair mod for gaming use though.. :tongue_smile:
> 
> Hahahah jokes aside.. do let us know if its a worthy investment...




I won't game without it anymore. Feeling the explosions or the machine gun's rat-a-tat-tat is a too much fun. They are going for 129 now, but you can make one yourself for cheaper. I run the amp as a separate out from my TiHD to keep from messing with the SQ of the headphone amps.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> *Although I still own at BF3* - try beating my score per minute without hacking/glitching or stat padding


 

 Uh, my SPM is 685 and my KD is 5.70


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> I won't game without it anymore. Feeling the explosions or the machine gun's rat-a-tat-tat is a too much fun. They are going for 129 now, but you can make one yourself for cheaper. I run the amp as a separate out from my TiHD to keep from messing with the SQ of the headphone amps.


 


  Man that's awesome 

  
  Quote: 





katun said:


> Uh, my SPM is 685 and my KD is 5.70


 

 KD 5.7?
  I've never seen that


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> KD 5.7?
> I've never seen that


 

 Take a look: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Zu%20Mobius/stats/282146430/xbox/
   
  You can tell my name was inspired by Head-Fi...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





katun said:


> Take a look: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Zu%20Mobius/stats/282146430/xbox/
> 
> You can tell my name was inspired by Head-Fi...


 

 Nice!
 I wonder what you do all game though - as I've never seen a person with 3.0 KD ratio, let alone yours.
  Then again I don't play the game all day lol...


----------



## nihaz

Quote: 





logwed said:


> But 95% of the fun is on the ladder :/


 

 TBH I'm not really a fan of RTS games.... I bought SC2 because I wanted to follow the storyline... been waiting for so many years to find out what happened.
  This is also be the reason why I will probably buy the next expansion pack.

  
  Quote: 





draygonn said:


> I won't game without it anymore. Feeling the explosions or the machine gun's rat-a-tat-tat is a too much fun. They are going for 129 now, but you can make one yourself for cheaper. I run the amp as a separate out from my TiHD to keep from messing with the SQ of the headphone amps.


 

 This is the first time I've heard of such a device... tempted... but might have to hold out for a while considering that I will be attempting my thesis this year...
  I'll add it to my Christmas wishlist 
   
  So many good games this year though.. I'm not sure I will be able to resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  edit: Just checked the Australian dealer for the buttkicker gamer v2... its selling at AUD$249.00 wow.. 100% increase in price?


----------



## seaskimmer

katun said:


> Take a look: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Zu%20Mobius/stats/282146430/xbox/
> 
> You can tell my name was inspired by Head-Fi...




ajdsfalskdjfldskj that's amazing.


----------



## Pepsi

5+ kd... That's godly. COD is so much better IMHO.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





pepsi said:


> 5+ kd... That's godly. COD is so much better IMHO.


 
  it is, but very much hard to believe - no offence to him...
  I haven't come across ONE player to have let alone 3+KD, let alone 5....I wonder what he does whole game, it wouldn't surprise me if he plays with a kick-ass clan.


----------



## JRG1990

His probley a sniper, or just flys about in a jet the whole time theres no way your can get a k/d like that running around with a assault rifle unless you play team death match.
  Cod is much better but still not perfect sometimes when I watch the kill cams I am wondering if me and the enemy are playing the same game , sometimes I am just standing there being shot when on my screen I was shooting back and moving around, or on my screen I was killed by 1 bullet from a pistol when on the kill cam the enemy had been shooting and hitting me for a while while I just stood there unaware, or even more annoying an enemy sometimes runs at me though a hail LMG bullets hitting him runs right up to me 1 shot from his mp7 and I go down. Or sometimes the game is on my side and I just kill every1 too easily. It's not just battle field 3 that suffers from poor network coding and server lag.


----------



## MorbidToaster

The knifes are still what piss me off. Sure it's not as bad as MW2, but they're still ridiculous. You can just run through gun fire and knife someone. In Battlefield you pretty much have to be decently close to knife someone. COD has 3 mile long machete knifes. It's like friggin' TF2.

  
  Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> His probley a sniper, or just flys about in a jet the whole time theres no way your can get a k/d like that running around with a assault rifle unless you play team death match.
> Cod is much better but still not perfect sometimes when I watch the kill cams I am wondering if me and the enemy are playing the same game , sometimes I am just standing there being shot when on my screen I was shooting back and moving around, or on my screen I was killed by 1 bullet from a pistol when on the kill cam the enemy had been shooting and hitting me for a while while I just stood there unaware, or even more annoying an enemy sometimes runs at me though a hail LMG bullets hitting him runs right up to me 1 shot from his mp7 and I go down. Or sometimes the game is on my side and I just kill every1 too easily. It's not just battle field 3 that suffers from poor network coding and server lag.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> The knifes are still what piss me off. Sure it's not as bad as MW2, but they're still ridiculous. You can just run through gun fire and knife someone. In Battlefield you pretty much have to be decently close to knife someone. COD has 3 mile long machete knifes. It's like friggin' TF2.


 

  BC2 mixed with BF2142 would be the best knifing system.


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> The knifes are still what piss me off. Sure it's not as bad as MW2, but they're still ridiculous. You can just run through gun fire and knife someone. In Battlefield you pretty much have to be decently close to knife someone. COD has 3 mile long machete knifes. It's like friggin' TF2.


 

 It's not just knifes the small secordary pistols and submachines do the job aswell they give the user the abilty to run straight though gun fire and shoot you point blank and 1 shot and your dead like the knifes, but I find the pistols and submachines and more commenly used in mw3 unlike mw2 where it was purely the knife.


----------



## MorbidToaster

That's because there's no NINJA perk anymore. Thank god (although I had my fun with Tac Knife Ninja). SMGs are overpowered slightly (only slightly, I think), but the Akimbo Machine Pistols are absolutely ridiculous. Striker I can deal with, but those Akimbos are_ dumb. _

_(We should make a 'god i hate MW3' thread.  )_
  Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> It's not just knifes the small secordary pistols and submachines do the job aswell they give the user the abilty to run straight though gun fire and shoot you point blank and 1 shot and your dead like the knifes, but I find the pistols and submachines and more commenly used in mw3 unlike mw2 where it was purely the knife.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> That's because there's no NINJA perk anymore. Thank god (although I had my fun with Tac Knife Ninja). SMGs are overpowered slightly (only slightly, I think), but the Akimbo Machine Pistols are absolutely ridiculous. Striker I can deal with, but those Akimbos are_ dumb. _
> 
> _(We should make a 'god i hate MW3' thread.  )_


 

 Agreed - but it wasn't NINJA - that was for lighter footsteps
   
  COMMANDO PRO is what you're talking about


----------



## JRG1990

I don't think there over powered apart from the akimbo it's just all the guns in mw3 are very much the same damage wise some guns have more recoil than others and some limit your movement and are slow to move round the LMG's, thats why everyone runs round with the smaller sub machines the mp7 and pp90 and ump are the favourites , the disadvantages of the shotguns is there range is very limted but because the maps are so small it isn't much of a disadvantage like in mw2.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Whatever. You knew what I meant. 

 All I remember from MW2 was better maps and that stupid Javelin glitch. Kill...BOOM.
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Agreed - but it wasn't NINJA - that was for lighter footsteps
> 
> COMMANDO PRO is what you're talking about


 

 Well they nerfed the shotgun damage from MW2 as well. The SPAS used to be godlike, and the Striker was slower from what I remember. It's pretty much a wall of bullets now with more range than the AA12 (which was also nerfed from my memory of it).

 My side arm of choice is the MP9 with extended mags, but when it comes to Akimbo, it's a little ridiculous.
   
  I've been enjoying the FAD lately, although the MP7 is the best gun in the game, IMO.
  Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> I don't think there over powered apart from the akimbo it's just all the guns in mw3 are very much the same damage wise some guns have more recoil than others and some limit your movement and are slow to move round the LMG's, thats why everyone runs round with the smaller sub machines the mp7 and pp90 and ump are the favourites , the disadvantages of the shotguns is there range is very limted but because the maps are so small it isn't much of a disadvantage like in mw2.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> I don't think there over powered apart from the akimbo it's just all the guns in mw3 are very much the same damage wise some guns have more recoil than others and some limit your movement and are slow to move round the LMG's, thats why everyone runs round with the smaller sub machines the mp7 and pp90 and ump are the favourites , the disadvantages of the shotguns is there range is very limted but because the maps are so small it isn't much of a disadvantage like in mw2.


 

 Unfortunately BF3 has gone this way too with almost all weapons of the same class having same damage characteristics, bullet drop, range etc which IMO really kills the fun of using different weapons.
   
  If weapon A does the same damage as weapon B but has more recoil and slower rate of fire - using it is giving away a huge advantage.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





seaskimmer said:


> ajdsfalskdjfldskj that's amazing.


 
   
  Thanks.
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> it is, but very much hard to believe - no offence to him...
> I haven't come across ONE player to have let alone 3+KD, let alone 5....I wonder what he does whole game, it wouldn't surprise me if he plays with a kick-ass clan.


 

 I've got quite a few higher ranks on my friends list that are in the 3+ range, and I think one in the 4+ range. My goal was to hit 6 (it steadily climbs every game), but I've been taking quite a long break from that game. I may wait until the next patch comes out before I start up again. But it's funny, because the first few days I started (back at release) I had like a 1.67 or something like that. But now, I'm consistently only getting 1-2 deaths a round and end up with K/D's 8+ minimum sometimes hitting the 20+ range. All that time I did crummy at first will take some time to undo, even though I'm getting quite excellent K/D's right now.
   
  Nah, no clan for me. I get random offers all the time, but I just turn them down. I just like being my own person, and not have to be affiliated with any particular group of people.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





katun said:


> I've got quite a few higher ranks on my friends list that are in the 3+ range, and I think one in the 4+ range. My goal was to hit 6 (it steadily climbs every game), but I've been taking quite a long break from that game. I may wait until the next patch comes out before I start up again. But it's funny, because the first few days I started (back at release) I had like a 1.67 or something like that. But now, I'm consistently only getting 1-2 deaths a round and end up with K/D's 8+ minimum sometimes hitting the 20+ range. All that time I did crummy at first will take some time to undo, even though I'm getting quite excellent K/D's right now.
> 
> Nah, no clan for me. I get random offers all the time, but I just turn them down. I just like being my own person, and not have to be affiliated with any particular group of people.


 

  
  so how do u manage a 5+ K/D?
  You're on 360 - so am I 
  We could hit it up.
   
  I hav ea friend ranked within the top 100 - his kd is 2.2
  As I said, 5+ k/d ....there is something you are doing/not doing.
   
  ie. Camping in the copper is a good one


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> so how do u manage a 5+ K/D?
> You're on 360 - so am I
> We could hit it up.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, we should. Not really playing right now though.
   
  Don't mean to brag, but I'm a natural at FPS. Guess that doesn't really say much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  By the way, I only play conquest. Absolutely NOT a fan of rush, or any other mode. Same with BC2, conquest only.
   
  Sorry, not sure what you mean by camping in the copper.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

haha we will play together and see 
   
  and yeah...I'm almost always(was) in top3 for:
  BF2142
  BF1932
  BC2
  BC1
  COD MW2
  COD 4
   
  Even my hated COD BO...
  Thus why i find it very hard to believe a 5KD


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Thus why i find it very hard to believe a 5KD


 


  But you literally saw it. How can you not believe it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





logwed said:


> But you literally saw it. How can you not believe it?


 

 IN GAME
  Not via stats.
   
  As I said, i've played with people ranked in the top 100, and I'm always in the top 3, if not 1st in every game i play.
  Not once have I seen someone with a 5KD, unless they are camping or being revived by clan mates....


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Not once have I seen someone with a 5KD, unless they are camping or being revived by clan mates....


 

 Well, there is a matchmaking system for this game, correct? If so, then it would follow that you are not playing with people who have similar stats to you, people that do not have such high K/D ratios.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

All of these are mine:
   
here you go a 22-0 KD ratio:
  How?
 Well was a in a chopper whilst my cousin was repairing -> not normal
   
SQDM KD
   
Playing noobs 49-7
Playing noobs
   
Over 60kills in 1 game
   
Getting both objectives+kills in SQR
   
  Cousin and I - 100+ kills in 1 game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





logwed said:


> Well, there is a matchmaking system for this game, correct? If so, then it would follow that you are not playing with people who have similar stats to you, people that do not have such high K/D ratios.


 

 nop - completely wrong 
  You can play with anyone, in fact you can join any server, on all platforms.
  Nothing to do with matching with skill, unlike in halo.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> IN GAME
> Not via stats.
> 
> As I said, i've played with people ranked in the top 100, and I'm always in the top 3, if not 1st in every game i play.
> Not once have I seen someone with a 5KD, unless they are camping or being revived by clan mates....


 

 I'm sorry, but being in the top 100 means nothing. That may only mean they have a full time career with the game as opposed to me that plays every once in a while. I'd say the best way to base skill is off of SPM and KD. I've been pitted up against countless ranks much higher than me, only to see they did worse than half the people on the map! Other times they are in the top, say, 5, but still end up with like a 1.5 KD or something. Not saying KD is everything, but sometimes it is depending on your kills. Like, if you get 8-0, good for you, but it that doesn't really help your team. But if you get 32-4, although still an 8 KD, that shows a lot more team work and skill. I've found if I camp, the enemy team tries even harder to kill me. Sometimes, it works to my advantage, like on Seine Crossing where I got 43-0. But most of the time it just gets a person killed. Believe me, if there is a camper in my server, he will die...
   
  Oh I forgot, medics usually avoid me like the plague...


----------



## logwed

>posts pictures of BF3 scores on facebook
  >is an awesome person
   
  You seem to be having a  hard time dealing with the idea that Katun may be better than you at this game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

haha 
   
  Indeed - that's why i go via SPM
  Just like i did in BC2...
   
  We should play together...been so busy lately making ROM videos
  Ain't played in a week... 
  Then again i get pissed off at bf3 nowadays.
   
  I miss bc2


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





logwed said:


> >posts pictures of BF3 scores on facebook
> >is an awesome person
> 
> You seem to be having a  hard time dealing with the idea that Katun may be better than you at this game


 

 no lol - I'm just surprised, would be great to play game (LOL that sounds bad) with him, as said before!
  Do you even own BF3?
   
  ">is an awesome person
   
  Please don't try and be condescending


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> All of these are mine:
> 
> here you go a 22-0 KD ratio:
> How?
> ...


 

 Ah, stats showing are we? Here are only a few of my best games, with many more getting close.
   
  40-0 in the little bird on Canals before I randomly got bad luck and exploded. No engineer on board.
  43-0 on foot on Seine (I believe with SKS). Luckily, I found random ammo every once in a while.
  35-0 in the jet on Kharg, no wingman. Probably got almost half of my kills from ground targets.
  58-8 running around with the 870 (buckshot) on Metro. Didn't get revived that game, unfortunately.
  8 complete rounds of conquest before I finally died. Got about 150 kills between all 8 rounds, 1 death.
  I've got 2,560 combat efficiency ribbons total. But I will admit, I die A LOT on my 7th kill, before ribbon.
   
  Sorry, don't have pictures. Used to take them on my camera, but erased them all. Memory was getting full.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice


----------



## seaskimmer

another thing I hate is trying to play public matchmake co-op. People don't seem to understand how the game works. Firstly, they camp and expect you to do all of the work. Then, since they're camping, you die. And when you crawl all the way back beside them, they don't even bother to revive you. Also, on the 11th hour, people have a hard time clicking the action buttons. I've played with people who manage to blow the nuke up on their first button press, multiple times... like seriously how do you manage that?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lol - never do co-op online...ever.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Lol - never do co-op online...ever.


 

 Agreed. Luckily, a friend and I were able to unlock all the new weapons quick by doing hit and run over and over again. We usually could get through in about 3 minutes flat.
   
  Too bad EA gave everyone access to all the weapons anyway after the patch...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





katun said:


> Agreed. Luckily, a friend and I were able to unlock all the new weapons quick by doing hit and run over and over again. We usually could get through in about 3 minutes flat.
> 
> Too bad EA gave everyone access to all the weapons anyway after the patch...


 

 wait...what?
 Seriously!?
   
  I ain't played for over a week and a half...no idea what's been going on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Now this is an impressive list of updates


----------



## seaskimmer

Quite a bit has been fixed. I find it improves the gameplay a bit, but one of the main things I want to see fixed is the hit recognition system. I think it is currently client side based so if one player is laggier, they are at an advantage/disadvantage based on the situation. Server side hit detection reduces this a bit.


----------



## swbf2cheater

I've stuck with star wars battlefront 2 for nearly 6 yrs and have been happy ever since.  4k hours on that game and counting.  If I were to play anything, it would be Mw2 right now due to most hackers moving into Mw3 or BF3, its much cleaner on the pc now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I just started playing after 1.5weeks of not playing.
   
  Almost smashed my hand in being frustrated at this rubbish game.
   
  EDIT:
 Oh my god...
  Just went back to BC2 -> ITS SO FUN!
 Blowing up stuff, snipers ACTUALLY being effective, classes with the right thing ie snipers have c4 - granted it doesn't look as nice, doesn't have fancy jets and all...but dayme EA you went one step back in CORE GAMEPLAY....no wonder I hate BF3 so much in comparison tot he others I've played.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I just started playing after 1.5weeks of not playing.
> 
> Almost smashed my hand in being frustrated at this rubbish game.
> 
> ...


 

 I think it's been 3 weeks now (maybe 4) since I played last. No plans on starting again for awhile.
   
  I do miss BC2, but haven't played it in contrast. May have to try it again some time. DEFINITELY miss the maps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





katun said:


> I think it's been 3 weeks now (maybe 4) since I played last. No plans on starting again for awhile.
> 
> I do miss BC2, but haven't played it in contrast. May have to try it again some time. DEFINITELY miss the maps.


 
   
  sad thing is:
 When I was playing BC2 primarily i was addicted to it - I couldn't wait to get back home and play some bc2 with my cousin by saying "sesh".
   
  Now...for BF3...its frustrating, annoying, problematic.
  Sure all the new weapons, vehicles, maps etc are nice - but the gameplay just isn't and really frustrates me.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> I've stuck with star wars battlefront 2 for nearly 6 yrs and have been happy ever since.  4k hours on that game and counting.  If I were to play anything, it would be Mw2 right now due to most hackers moving into Mw3 or BF3, its much cleaner on the pc now.


 


  mmmm the battlefront games were so much fun


----------



## swbf2cheater

Still is, its an unhackable game, you cant cheat in it unless its the server you are in that is hosting modded maps or gameplay.  It is a very satisfying, fun, lively and highly entertaining game to play.  I've never laughed harder while playing a game in my life, the way some people get blown up or killed can be pee worthy.  Nothing makes me laugh more than dropping a proxy mine on the ground and one of the bot AIs or a Gammorean stepping on it accidentally and blowing everyone up in the vicinity.  Doing well or getting a kill streak high enough to get the Hero is absolutely the best, wrecking the entire server with a jedi or sith...immensely unfair at times but man it is so satisfying to force push a barrage of enemies at 10-20 units, watch 20 bodies fly in the air.  Great game online.  It was never that popular, only a few hundred of us still playing.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> sad thing is:
> When I was playing BC2 primarily i was addicted to it - I couldn't wait to get back home and play some bc2 with my cousin by saying "sesh".
> 
> Now...for BF3...its frustrating, annoying, problematic.
> Sure all the new weapons, vehicles, maps etc are nice - but the gameplay just isn't and really frustrates me.


 

 I think what we need is for one giant control Z to be pressed so that BF3 never existed.  Then we could play BC2 with decent server support and enjoy awesome gaming.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well enemy cousin told me:
   
  "they just needed to bring out newer maps with the same gameplay as BC2, that would have been amazing"
   
  If wish it was BF3 but in a BC2 styled gameplay.
   
  Anyway - they have a HUGE patch update coming for BF3 and "snipers are reasonably close range should kill in 1 shot to the upper chest"
  Now sniping can become a little more fun.
   
  Pisses me off when I quick scope (don't flame me) a guy at close range..and see only 60% health his lost -> I'm like, yeah sure a machine gun kills me, and a .50 cal doesn't blow you across the map? Yeah right.


----------



## drez

Its pretty standard FPS balancing for sniper to kill with chestshot - CS, COD4 (oops I'm out of FPS examples) but yes to me this would seem pretty standard balancing.
   
  To be honest though I'm not sure how long that balance fix will last - Games these days pander to nubs - why on gods earth does BF3 have 5 semi/automatic shotguns?
   
  The problem is that most people don't know how hard it is to pull these shots so they will complain when they get noscoped/quickzoom.  Still will be better while it lasts.
   
  EDIT personally I don't see BF3 lasting very long in pro-gaming due to it's many problems - I don't see people sticking to it like people stuck to CS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well...while I consider no scope and quick scoping a COD thing.
   
  I find that in BF, especially in BC2, it was so useful.
   
  I had c4 for tanks.
  Motion mines to help my team
  and a sniper reflex to kill people
   
  I HATE camping, so I always ran to the objective with a 4x or a red dot scope on a sniper rifle lol


----------



## drez

Me too - I really hate camping with sniper - really not my ideal game style.  I used to run and gun snipe all the time in BC2 and COD4 - nothing is better fun (well maybe really hard rocket kills on aircraft or multikills against campers in buildings with claymores).  
   
  That reminds me - I really haven't given the reflex sights a proper go in BF3.  Then again most of the time I snipe mostly to counter-sniper against idiots who hide off-map and get litrerally 10 kills per round.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This is a good example of what I did in BC2:
   
  (My favourite video I made back then - date on youtube doesn't reflect when it was actually made)
   
  And yes my spelling of hustlin was wrong 
   
   





   
   
  And this for the lol's Notice the voice saying "NICE SHOT!" - ironically it was


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That made me want to play Battlefield..........BC2 - right in a bit 
  BF3 can stay down.


----------



## drez

ahh brings back fond memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - just cant do this stuff in bf3 - I really need to use RDS or acog more as the scope is just so sloooooow in BF3.
   
  Nice compilations by the way.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cheers buddy


----------



## MorbidToaster

I lost my BC2 disks ;~;
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> That made me want to play Battlefield..........BC2 - right in a bit
> BF3 can stay down.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I lost my BC2 disks ;~;


 
  my cousin traded his in - I immediately told him off lol


----------



## MorbidToaster

Can't trade PC games. 
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> my cousin traded his in - I immediately told him off lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Can't trade PC games.


 

 we whore on Xbox 
   
  Hey they both start with Microsoft


----------



## Zombie_X

I love BATTLEFIELD 3. I get a lot of satisfaction from trolling campers and USAS spammers.
   
  C4 + Jeep = Success. Successful troll is successful.. I mean load the Jeep up with C4 and drive it toward a guy camping in a tank, bail out and detonate. I love it!
   
  Or maybe find a camper, putting C4 on him, detonate.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Its a terrible game that upsets a few hundred thousand players.  The maps are too big, enemies are too hard to distinguish for some people and its just incessant swearing for no reason.  Basically, the game is an insanely hot women with severe psychological problems, problems you don't notice when you pick her up at the bar and realize nobody else was hitting on her for a reason and once you take her back home you realize you made a huge mistake.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I love BATTLEFIELD 3. I get a lot of satisfaction from trolling campers and USAS spammers.
> 
> C4 + Jeep = Success. Successful troll is successful.. I mean load the Jeep up with C4 and drive it toward a guy camping in a tank, bail out and detonate. I love it!
> 
> Or maybe find a camper, putting C4 on him, detonate.


 

 haha yeah that is where it's at, so many noobs play BF3 it is amazing.  Not enough people troll autoshotty baddies - autoshotty is strictly for noobs who just bought the game yesterday and don't know better.  I have no idea where most of the pros are but its not in the pubs I play.
   
  C4 is pretty mad but I hardly use it enough as it is very risky to use if the enemy is cluey.


----------



## MorbidToaster

That C4 trick has been going on since BF2 days. One of the most satisfying things...ever.


----------



## Katun

The biggest problem I have with the game is the crummy maps. Most of them are WAY too big. I miss maps like: Arica Harbor, White Pass, Laguna Presa, and Oasis. Both Heavy Metal and Harvest Day were BY FAR my two most unfavorite maps, and those are the most reminiscent of BF3 maps. I mean, really DICE? Even the Back to Karkand expansion kinda sucks. I'm glad we got new weapons and such, but the maps aren't even fun. Why can't we have more maps like the good old days? Heck, I'd love to see more maps like Operation Metro on conquest, aka indoor tight action (with less choke points of course). And it seems like vehicles are the main thing in BF3. A lot of maps on BC2, you get a IFV at best; so it keeps a lot of the action on foot. That I liked. But I'd go to say, in a general sense, the gameplay of BC2 was superior. And the maps were downright heads-and-shoulders above BF3 maps.
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Anyway - they have a HUGE patch update coming for BF3 and "snipers are reasonably close range should kill in 1 shot to the upper chest"
> Now sniping can become a little more fun.
> 
> Pisses me off when I quick scope (don't flame me) a guy at close range..and see only 60% health his lost -> I'm like, yeah sure a machine gun kills me, and a .50 cal doesn't blow you across the map? Yeah right.


 
   

 One of my favorite kits on BC2 (I played it a lot, was a level 50 of course) was the M50 spec / red dot / magnum ammo. My first platinum was the N2000 / slugs / magnum ammo. Both gave me one shot kills at close range when hit in the torso. Slugs on BF3 are about the most worthless excuse for a weapon I've ever seen. 2-3 point blank, 5-6 at long range? Really? Bolt action snipers unfortunately take 2 hits at close range as well, even though *technically speaking* its shooting a bullet capable of piercing through tank armor. Dunno, I guess I can complain all day about everything they did wrong, or everything that is unbalanced; but I guess that doesn't put forth any good. I still have enjoyed the game nonetheless, I just wish it could be more like BC2.
   
  Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I love BATTLEFIELD 3. I get a lot of satisfaction from trolling campers and USAS spammers.
> 
> C4 + Jeep = Success. Successful troll is successful.. I mean load the Jeep up with C4 and drive it toward a guy camping in a tank, bail out and detonate. I love it!
> 
> Or maybe find a camper, putting C4 on him, detonate.


 

  
  I will admit, I've *tested* the USAS with frag before. It was pretty fun sniping snipers with a shotgun that had a scope on it...
   
  Some of my favorite moments in that game involved shooting a guided missile from a jet at a jeep with C4 all over it. Massive explosion that echos across the map. Love it!
   
  Will admit, LOVED C4 in BC2, not really a fan in BF3. I think I have like 400 kills with it in BC2, and like 5 in BF3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Katun:
 I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Draygonn

BC2 is the only FPS I play atm but the game that still gets most of my time is COH. Something about telling all those little army men to kill each other that is so satisfying. Picking up Battlefront II now.


----------



## derycksan

Things are pretty balanced (obviously a few things need tweaking) but I really dislike that they're changing bolt-actions to OHK.  Maps are perfect (need more larger ones like Caspian IMO) if your playing on PC, I guess they're too big for console players.
  
  Quote: 





katun said:


> The biggest problem I have with the game is the crummy maps. Most of them are WAY too big. I miss maps like: Arica Harbor, White Pass, Laguna Presa, and Oasis. Both Heavy Metal and Harvest Day were BY FAR my two most unfavorite maps, and those are the most reminiscent of BF3 maps. I mean, really DICE? Even the Back to Karkand expansion kinda sucks. I'm glad we got new weapons and such, but the maps aren't even fun. Why can't we have more maps like the good old days? Heck, I'd love to see more maps like Operation Metro on conquest, aka indoor tight action (with less choke points of course). And it seems like vehicles are the main thing in BF3. A lot of maps on BC2, you get a IFV at best; so it keeps a lot of the action on foot. That I liked. But I'd go to say, in a general sense, the gameplay of BC2 was superior. And the maps were downright heads-and-shoulders above BF3 maps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azncookiecutter

Don't understand all the hate for this game, I find this game thoroughly entertaining. Especially with a full squad with friends with chat going, it's extremely fun when a strategy is executed to perfection. And the maps are good on PC, although I usually play 48-64 conquest. If anything, some of the maps such as Damavand and Metro are way too small and linear for 64 players. On 32 rush though, very good.
   
  I might add, this game never should've been designed for both consoles and PC from the start. In my opinion, 24 players can't capture the Battlefield feel of the game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

cookie:
   
  As we are comparing it to what the "real battlefield" games in the past have been like.
   
  This just feels like a rushed game, to be released before COD, and some COD aspects incorporated I absolutely hate.
  I feel the lack of "this is battlefield" 
   
  Played BC2 just several days ago -> THOROUGHLY enjoyed it. Even ended up being near last on the leaderboards, I had SO MUCH FUN (i was rusty) -BF3 just pisses me off.


----------



## RawrAnOcean

I really wanted to love BF3 since I hated Bad Company 2.  I think the game improved very much so, but something is missing.  Must not be my style.  I do enjoy sniping a lot in the game, but it doesn't feel like I contribute to the team much even if I spot.  Playing with friends is pretty fun when I get the chance.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

How did u hate BC2?
 ESPECIALLY the sniping?
 And prefer BF3?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

And there we go!
 The reason I've stopped playing COD....I mean BF - dam it got confused what game is this again?
   
  Bought GRID, the racing game for £8 and so far I'm enjoying that more than the useless 100hrs I've spent on the useless game below.


----------



## drez

this is COD plus lag plus dodgy hitboxes without hitreg, otherwise known as BF3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I ain't buying the map maps - and probably will look into selling this game - played it yesterday, and couldn't believe 2 mags to kill someone at near close range, then to be killed by a MP443...(nothing to do with my connection)


----------



## Anthony1

Bought BF3 and sold it 2 days later on ebay..


----------



## drez

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Bought BF3 and sold it 2 days later on ebay..


 

 Too soon - it has it's good points.  IMO though BC2 was better than BF3 or any recent COD, just nobody plays it anymore thanks to BF3...


----------



## Anthony1

I play COD MW 1,2,3 and just couldn't get into it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





drez said:


> Too soon - it has it's good points.  IMO though BC2 was better than BF3 or any recent COD, just nobody plays it anymore thanks to BF3...


 

 indeed :/
   


  Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> I play COD MW 1,2,3 and just couldn't get into it


 

 MW are just run and gun games - what BF3 is fast becoming...


----------



## drez

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> I play COD MW 1,2,3 and just couldn't get into it


 

 I think the problemis BF3 is actually trying to be COD rather than having the conviction to be better as per BF2142 and BC2 (which IMO are better than any COD since COD4).
   
  If you are really heavily into the snappy COD style gaming BF3 will punish you with hitreg bugs, poor hitboxe alignment etc.  Step out of COD and try sniping in BF3 is total fail BF3 just wont allow you to do what you could in COD, and has a learning curve all it's own, which in part involves working around the hitreg bugs.  If you are diehard COD gamer BF3 will just poop on all your hard-learned skills.  To me that is where BF3 fails - it copies COD but gets it all wrong.  If you are causal gamer you probably wont notice the problems as much, and IMO most ppl who buy games are casual gamers who don't have any clue what hitboxes, warping, framerate etc means anyway, and just want a game they can pick up and play on weekends without too much of a learning curve.  For these ppl BF3 CQB will be fine.  For us, probably not.
   
  Dubbed can I ask you question - sometimes I get this bug where sniper shots doesn't reg if I unscope too fast - I could snapshoot and quickzoom like a champ in COD, and also in BC2, but when I do so in BF3 it almost always fails???  Seems all I can do is hardscope or noscope...
   
*EDIT: *Could just be lag or framerate issue but sometimes I swear...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





drez said:


> I think the problemis BF3 is actually trying to be COD rather than having the conviction to be better as per BF2142 and BC2 (which IMO are better than any COD since COD4).
> 
> If you are really heavily into the snappy COD style gaming BF3 will punish you with hitreg bugs, poor hitboxe alignment etc.  Step out of COD and try sniping in BF3 is total fail BF3 just wont allow you to do what you could in COD, and has a learning curve all it's own, which in part involves working around the hitreg bugs.  If you are diehard COD gamer BF3 will just poop on all your hard-learned skills.  To me that is where BF3 fails - it copies COD but gets it all wrong.  If you are causal gamer you probably wont notice the problems as much, and IMO most ppl who buy games are casual gamers who don't have any clue what hitboxes, warping, framerate etc means anyway, and just want a game they can pick up and play on weekends without too much of a learning curve.  For these ppl BF3 CQB will be fine.  For us, probably not.
> 
> ...


 

 WELL said - I agree 100% with all you said:
  BF becoming COD, instead of improving on their best games.
   
  About the quickscoping - not its not your lag - its BF3 being...well crap.
  I used to do that in BC2, a lot in COD, and in BF3 sniping is utterly useless.
  Not only is it 2 shots (even upper body), not only is the hitbox so small for the head that its literally 1/2pixel at long range, not only are u useless against any sort of tanks, and now the icing on the cake ur useless at close range too.

 Used to snipe 24/7 on bc2 - loved it so much - now its ruined.
  Thought it was the BETA at first...then when i got the real game...couldn't stop complaining about it.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> WELL said - I agree 100% with all you said:
> BF becoming COD, instead of improving on their best games.
> 
> About the quickscoping - not its not your lag - its BF3 being...well crap.
> ...


 

 what i mean is like th guy is right in front, you quickscope 100% correct and nothing happens except blood comes out (no hitmarker or kill) - almost as bad as bf2.  Then you pull colt 44 and do exact same shot and it works for some reason...
   
  This happens to me all the time now - you literanally need to stay scoped in for half a second after the shot or something.  I remember reading something similar in bf2 about staying scoped in until hitmarker comes.
   
  I think I need to make a video to demo this similar to the bf2 hitbox bug videos.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

BF3 sucking bro...as I've said.


----------



## Draygonn

Close Quarters, is there a facepalm big enough?


----------



## JRG1990

Close quarters there badly copying cod now, the only thing battlefield 3 has going for it is the vechiles and bigger maps now it's just a really poor cod copy.


----------



## Anthony1

draygonn said:


> Close Quarters, is there a facepalm big enough?




Gold!


----------



## our martin

there are only four good maps on battlefield 3.. kharg island..caspian border ..operation firestorm and the noshahr canals..the others ones are not that good and i only go on them with the server..but to say that badcompany2 is better than battlefield3 is wrong because it's not..and to say that cod is better than battlefield3 is being silly..but it's right saying that ea/dice don't give the players what they want because no one wants close quarters because no one wanted another metro..the only reason people go on metro is for the easy kills with the rpg and that's it..the game is much better on conquest large not rush or deathmatch..this game is so addictive and i can't stop playing it but we need some new out door maps that's all..but it looks like we will have to wait a bit longer for armoured kill because close quarters will only be worth playing for the unlocks like back to karkand!


----------



## drez

Quote: 





our martin said:


> there are only four good maps on battlefield 3.. kharg island..caspian border ..operation firestorm and the noshahr canals..the others ones are not that good and i only go on them with the server..but to say that badcompany2 is better than battlefield3 is wrong because it's not..and to say that cod is better than battlefield3 is being silly..but it's right saying that ea/dice don't give the players what they want because no one wants close quarters because no one wanted another metro..the only reason people go on metro is for the easy kills with the rpg and that's it..the game is much better on conquest large not rush or deathmatch..this game is so addictive and i can't stop playing it but we need some new out door maps that's all..but it looks like we will have to wait a bit longer for armoured kill because close quarters will only be worth playing for the unlocks like back to karkand!


 
   

  LOL you just listed 4 of my least favourite maps.  Don't get me wrong vehicles are great - just in BF3 there is either too many or too few.  
   
  To clarify IMO there should either be 1 vehicle, 2 vehicles or 32 vehicles and nothing in between, and BF3 almost always gets the balance wrong with the map.  BF3 often feels like 32 on 64 - CQ large just doesn't work with 32 players - a lot of Rush maps just don't work with 32 players either for the same reason.  You see the problem is not enough players know how to use engineer, and most of the time there just isn't enough players on the server (should be 64 on large maps).  If your 16 player team is rubbish and you are facing 5 enemy LAV's, a Jet and attach helicopter you are just totally screwed as taking down vehicles requires teamwork.  Just think about it, that is almost 1:2 ratio vehicles to infantry.  In BC2 this was not a problem no matter how horrible your team was as there was 2 tanks max and the maps allowed more chances to engage tanks on foot without being out in the open being raped.  Caspian is the worst as 16 of 32 players are in vehicles leaving 16 players on foot (thats 1:1 ratio!) so you better have a good team and some decent players on your team's jets otherwise you may as well just quit the game.
   
  BC2 got the balance of vehicle to infantry right more times on more maps - there were very few times you felt overwhelmed by enemy vehicles - it was always manageable.  BC2 had better hitreg and framerate also, and the weapon balancing was better, sniping was better.  The ONLY way BF3 is better are the vehicles.
   
  COD is a better deathmatch FPS than BF3, even though it is a rubbish series of games.  BF3 is too buggy and laggy.  Most people will not realise all the bugs in BF3 either (I'm guessing you don't spend enough time on foot to notice them).  To be honest 90% of these bugs are in the infantry gameplay.
   
  But honestly even with a good team i find the large maps terribly boring compared to BC2 as most of the game time is spent just getting from A to B.
   
  Personally I think the B2K maps (except for Wake which is horrid) are pretty good and better than many of the other maps you list, probably because they are just ripped off BF2.  You can actually have some decent team battles on Karkand and Shaquiri.


----------



## our martin

5 lavs? only one anti air a side? the only reason people go on back to karkand is for the weapon unlocks.. i agree that it's a lot harder nowadays because they get you with lazer painters and you can't even see were it's coming from..if you get soflam up and running  enable guided missiles on your tank and the foot soldiers use there javelins and someone gets in the aa and hammers them with the heatseakers then you have got a more of a chance of winning the game on conquest large,. i always play as an engineer..all my platoon have got all the unlocks and know exatly what to do if the other team are getting the upper hand and to say cod is a better online game than battlefield3 says it all my friend!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I haven't played this game in over 2weeks - and have no regrets.
   
  Might sell it now.
  Been a hardcore BF fan for over 6years - I even have my BF2142 copy still around.
   
  I had the same "feeling" with COD Black Ops - when i sold it I was relieved.
  Now I think its about that time for BF3.
   
  I'll wait to see if the map packs are paying or not- if they are = out the door.
   
  Currently Playing racedriver GRID = boy is it good.
  Not too serious, not too arcady.
  Price I hear you ask?
 £8 used.
   
  Absolute bargain.
  Brought out the NFS out of me, which i used to play 24/7 as a kid.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





our martin said:


> 5 lavs? only one anti air a side? the only reason people go on back to karkand is for the weapon unlocks.. i agree that it's a lot harder nowadays because they get you with lazer painters and you can't even see were it's coming from..if you get soflam up and running  enable guided missiles on your tank and the foot soldiers use there javelins and someone gets in the aa and hammers them with the heatseakers then you have got a more of a chance of winning the game on conquest large,. i always play as an engineer..all my platoon have got all the unlocks and know exatly what to do if the other team are getting the upper hand and to say cod is a better online game than battlefield3 says it all my friend!


 

 Read carefully, COD is better deathmatch than BF3 ie team deatmatch is horrid in BF3, and as an infantry vs infantry shooter BF3 fails pretty hard also.  If you haven't noticed the bugs that says a lot.
   
  Yes SOFLAM with JAV's can work if your team is decent, but it is also boring as hell shooting guided rockets most of the time to find the pilot/driver just bails and swims or suicides.  Most of the time what ACTUALLY end up happening (in pubs) is I am running around shooting RPG at a tank damaging it at the same rate as some lame little engineer is repairing it while the rest of the ream runs around dying.  Next patch they will nerf the SOFLAM so guided rockets will be misdirected by flares so you better have a lot of JAV's ready.  Most of the maps (except Shaquiri, KIarkand and a few others) are far too big and open to allow C4 to be used properly either.  I mean if you find vehicle and antivehicle combat 100% of the time good fun that's great but personally I find it pretty dull.  Vehicle vs vehicle is good (except when you are facing two or 3 lametards with blowtorches in a tank), Jet vs Jet is good.  Inf vs many vehicles is just boring or frustrating even if your team/squad is good or not.  I would probably buy armoured fury if it had about 15 vehicles a side as that would be fun also, just not if it is more CQ large style with only 7 or so vehicles a side.
   
  Me, I prefer games with 1-2 vehicles max, decent framerate, good hitreg - oh wait that's BC2!


----------



## JRG1990

Everytime I or a team mate fired a javelin at a jet the pilot would simply use the flares and I couldn't even get lock on some heilcoppers I think it's some perk which makes them pretty much invinciable unless you have good pilots on your team other wise you mite aswell not bother , the engineers are annoying but if you use the explosives expert perk you get like 8 - 10 rockets which is normally enough to kill the engineers and take out the tank. I agree the game is completly unbalanced unless your playing on a smaller map with more enclosed areas and 1 or no vechiles. The hit reg is completly useless about 10% of my hits get registed 10minutes later cod is isn't perfect but much much better. If you do enjoy some air combat there are much better games avaible Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X , Apache Air Assualt , il 2 sturmovik birds of prey you could probley find these games for a couple of quid in the bargin bin of your local game shop.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> Everytime I or a team mate fired a javelin at a jet the pilot would simply use the flares and I couldn't even get lock on some heilcoppers I think it's some perk which makes them pretty much invinciable unless you have good pilots on your team other wise you mite aswell not bother , the engineers are annoying but if you use the explosives expert perk you get like 8 - 10 rockets which is normally enough to kill the engineers and take out the tank. I agree the game is completly unbalanced unless your playing on a smaller map with more enclosed areas and 1 or no vechiles. The hit reg is completly useless about 10% of my hits get registed 10minutes later cod is isn't perfect but much much better. If you do enjoy some air combat there are much better games avaible Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X , Apache Air Assualt , il 2 sturmovik birds of prey you could probley find these games for a couple of quid in the bargin bin of your local game shop.


 
 
 you can get the aircraft when you are in the aa..fire your heatseakers and when they flare lock onto them again and fire again and you will hit them..you get your missiles back quicker than they get there flares back again..i use the fastloader in the aa and it works everytime..but don't get me wrong you get some good pilots who use the mountains as cover and get down low or get up high but i still manage to get them.. and you said that cod was* much much *better than battlefield3 is this because you are not that good at battlefield3?..if your not that good join a platoon and that might help, battlefield 3 comes to life when you play it online,i have got cod but have played it online *once!*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^please stop with the over-the-top large text....


----------



## our martin

..


----------



## JRG1990

Theres not a aa tank thingey on every map only on 1 if I remember correctly, I gave battlefield 3 a fair try before I got mw3 I was playing mw2 previously it's not whether I'm any good at it it's whether the game is entertaining to play or not every game has a learning curve battlefield 3 with it's poor gameplay, bugs its just annoying I am talking about the online good idea but really poor game maybe in a way the game is not for me I enjoy a good shoot out but in bf3 I spend most the game hiding from tanks ,jets and snipers doing basically nothing other than hiding in a corner it takes most the game to fight your way to the objective then to be taken out by a really cheap shot by someone in a tank or something then i'm back where I started the complete other side of the map normally with some1 mortaring or camping the spawn area. Also the game is very predictable and unbalanced I can tell you which team is going to win in the first few minutes where on cod you can go from badly losing to winning by miles.  On the smaller maps with less or no vechiles it is much better and I have a fair chance against the snipers with my rpg but it's still not a enjoyable game even when I get into a good fire fight my hits don't register and the game can't cope when theres alot going on the frame rate drops and everything is lagged.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> Theres not a aa tank thingey on every map only on 1 if I remember correctly, I gave battlefield 3 a fair try before I got mw3 I was playing mw2 previously it's not whether I'm any good at it it's whether the game is entertaining to play or not every game has a learning curve battlefield 3 with it's poor gameplay, bugs its just annoying I am talking about the online good idea but really poor game maybe in a way the game is not for me I enjoy a good shoot out but in bf3 I spend most the game hiding from tanks ,jets and snipers doing basically nothing other than hiding in a corner it takes most the game to fight your way to the objective then to be taken out by a really cheap shot by someone in a tank or something then i'm back where I started the complete other side of the map normally with some1 mortaring or camping the spawn area. Also the game is very predictable and unbalanced I can tell you which team is going to win in the first few minutes where on cod you can go from badly losing to winning by miles.  On the smaller maps with less or no vechiles it is much better and I have a fair chance against the snipers with my rpg but it's still not a enjoyable game even when I get into a good fire fight my hits don't register and the game can't cope when theres alot going on the frame rate drops and everything is lagged.


 


 anti air i play on the pc with 64 players and there is a aa on most of the maps..on wake island it's at the airbase.. on console i don't think it's on there that much but i have never played it on console only 12 aside what put me off..to get the best out of battlefield3 really you need a gaming pc and then you will not have any slow down..but if you get yourself in a platoon the games much better because people help you out and don't p off in the tank and leave you and when you have got a headset on it's even easier because you can work with other tanks and fight in pairs..


----------



## JRG1990

Theres stationary aa machine guns but the jets never go near enough to them so you can shot them, i've never come across a aa missle launcher, it may be better on the pc I don't think it's really a console game and it doesn't work well on xbox360


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> Theres stationary aa machine guns but the jets never go near enough to them so you can shot them, i've never come across a aa missle launcher, it may be better on the pc I don't think it's really a console game and it doesn't work well on xbox360


 

 i think what makes it on the pc is the 64 players and being able to type as you are playing the game and being in a platoon with teamspeak makes it a more life like experience like when you are all in a huey talking to each other and the pilot says fares please..i think you can get six people at once in the huey..some of the things that people type in to each other are quite funny aswell..
 and you make friends with people from all over the world p.s i don't just go on quick start,i go on with my platoons server and admin asks us what map we want next!


----------



## JRG1990

You can chat on xbox aswell, it's not the chat thats the problem it's the really poor gameplay which may not be as bad on the pc version.


----------



## Rollin

Can not wait for the armor maps later in the year.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Anyone know if they are paying or not?


----------



## sjay

i agree with the bug sentiments posted but thought i would add my 2 cents.
   
  tanks can be dropped with 2 rpg's, just hit them from behind.
   
  frags in the usas12 do suck and should be fixed.
   
  getting stuck on maps for no good reason blows goats.
   
  and OMG the net code is so bad it makes me want to hurt myself some nights, yet other days with low pings, i feel bad when i tear teams in half almost single handed.
   
  it has some great merits but also some really bad aspects of it, hopefully they will patch it....mind you it costs them 50k USD per patch for Xbox live....no wonder the creators are so slack on patching ( obviously that ex internal costs, the 50k is what MS charges them for it apparently)
   
  but to be fair, at least they stopped the base camping 
   
  btw bf3stats.com is a better stats site IMVHO
   
  peace.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





sjay said:


> i agree with the bug sentiments posted but thought i would add my 2 cents.
> 
> tanks can be dropped with 2 rpg's, just hit them from behind.
> 
> ...


 

 I know ay - what the hell is that thing where u get stuck and cant move AND THERE IS NOTHING THERE.
   
  For me sometimes I think my dodgy hitreg is because I'm using wireless (running a LAN cable is pretty much impossible) in my house.  Other times with things like hitbox alignment, that weird thing where you seeming trade shots with an enemy and neither dies until one runs out of ammo, and general laggy movement are definitely not my wireless network.


----------



## sjay

Quote: 





drez said:


> I know ay - what the hell is that thing where u get stuck and cant move AND THERE IS NOTHING THERE.
> 
> For me sometimes I think my dodgy hitreg is because I'm using wireless (running a LAN cable is pretty much impossible) in my house.  Other times with things like hitbox alignment, that weird thing where you seeming trade shots with an enemy and neither dies until one runs out of ammo, and general laggy movement are definitely not my wireless network.


 

 i hate it when i swear i have hit them yet they kill me yet other times i swear i missed them by a country mile yet they die like when they run past you and you glance them at best with a shottie but it just drops them ....poor netcode like everyone else has said is the cause imo


----------



## Totally Dubbed

the reason u stop, just before u die - its the game calculating how u died, and how u should die (physics etc)


----------



## Mike96

Not a really big fan of Battlefield, i have BF: BC2 . Its not bad, the whole concept of the big maps and realistic graphics is good, but i prefer COD for the more closed maps (Really big maps just aren't my taste). Plus i have never been a big fan of vechiles in shooter games because they are always those who over use it to win. (I have Mw3 and my preferred mode is Barebones so people cant constantly use their airplane killstreaks and what not.)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^ u are a run and gun man, who likes smaller maps.
  Nothing wrong with that 
   
  Then again, that's what battlefield 3 is trying to become...and is failing miserably.
  By that i mean, trying to become like COD, the piece of...that i left a year ago, as I had enough of noob-tuber,s 360 no scopes, lunges, dolphins, and my personal favourite the spawn-right-behind-you-knife.... u name it.


----------



## our martin

the only reason i will be buying close quarters is because you get put on it with the server and that's it!


----------



## Pudu

Unless they fix balance issues the game will be dead in the water far far too early. 

Almost every game I've played in the last month has been massively unbalanced to one side or the other - and it's not fun in either case. Not sure why this has happened so early with this game. It was the same with BC2 but to a lesser extent, and it took far longer to get there, and wasn't as bad as this even at the worst of it.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





pudu said:


> Unless they fix balance issues the game will be dead in the water far far too early.
> Almost every game I've played in the last month has been massively unbalanced to one side or the other - and it's not fun in either case. Not sure why this has happened so early with this game. It was the same with BC2 but to a lesser extent, and it took far longer to get there, and wasn't as bad as this even at the worst of it.


 

  i play with a platoon and we always play on the same server so this doesn't happen that often anymore.. but i know what you are saying they take all of the flags then get soflam up outside your base and wait for you to come out of your base and hammer you with everything that they have got! p.s the lazer painter is a bit annoying when you are driving the tank and it won't move and you can't even see were it's coming from..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If you guys are into racing at all...and haven't played GRID....beep me its FUN


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> If you guys are into racing at all...and haven't played GRID....beep me its FUN


 


 i played it on the xbox360 until it went off.i play games on pc and wii now!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





our martin said:


> i played it on the xbox360 until it went off.i play games on pc and wii now!


 

 Fair enough 
   
  One of the few racing games I find to be actually enjoyable.
  Not over-the-top serious, and not too arcade type either.
   
  Great mix
  Almost got full GS on it


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Fair enough
> 
> One of the few racing games I find to be actually enjoyable.
> Not over-the-top serious, and not too arcade type either.
> ...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Same here - Dirt did look good, made by the same guys - codemaster.
  however that was more focused on rally if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Snow Blind

Now before you knock it... hear me out... BF and COD had a baby.
   
  Imagine for some reason the guys at BF got their hands on the net code and 60 smooth frames per second animations (capability) from the (boring) COD series.  I can't imagine how much fun BF3 would be with perfect hit detection and crystal clear 60fps visuals... id play the hell out of it!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





snow blind said:


> Now before you knock it... hear me out... BF and COD had a baby.
> 
> Imagine for some reason the guys at BF got their hands on the net code and 60 smooth frames per second animations (capability) from the (boring) COD series.  I can't imagine how much fun BF3 would be with perfect hit detection and crystal clear 60fps visuals... id play the hell out of it!


 

 just no.
   
  That mix is: Medal of honour.
   
  BF should always remain big maps + vehicles
  Cod should always be the 13yr olds noob-tubing, and running and gunning


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Same here - Dirt did look good, made by the same guys - codemaster.
> however that was more focused on rally if I'm not mistaken?


 


 but on dirt2 you race other cars and are not going around the track by yourself like on other rally games which put me off them..


----------



## Snow Blind

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> just no.
> 
> That mix is: Medal of honour.
> 
> ...


 

 No, no, no... you got me all wrong!  Keep BF the same.. maps, weapons, etc... just use much improved net code,  better hit detection and smoother 60fps crisp animations... less gemoetry hang-ups etc.  Think: Improving BF3.  I'm not a COD fan, but you have it admit it has stellar hit detection and uber crisp animations.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





our martin said:


> but on dirt2 you race other cars and are not going around the track by yourself like on other rally games which put me off them..


 
  ah cool 
  
   


  Quote: 





snow blind said:


> No, no, no... you got me all wrong!  Keep BF the same.. maps, weapons, etc... just use much improved net code,  better hit detection and smoother 60fps crisp animations... less gemoetry hang-ups etc.  Think: Improving BF3.  I'm not a COD fan, but you have it admit it has stellar hit detection and uber crisp animations.


 

 I see 
 Well yeah - take some good point of each, mix them together, wouldn't be bad.
   
  I just think this type of things will happen in next gen consoles.


----------



## Snow Blind

I hope so!  BF3 is like sooooo close to being an amazing game... it's the mechanics that take away from it.  I still love the hell out of it though


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





snow blind said:


> I hope so!  BF3 is like sooooo close to being an amazing game... it's the mechanics that take away from it.  I still love the hell out of it though


 


 i think that battlefield3 is coming out on the wii u? the specs of the machine sound quite good with a quad core ibm processor but we will have to wait and see..the fact that you have a controller with a screen to play battlefield3 with a headset on in bed sounds quite good but will it have 64 players i think it should have but time will tell!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





our martin said:


> i think that battlefield3 is coming out on the wii u? the specs of the machine sound quite good with a quad core ibm processor but we will have to wait and see..the fact that you have a controller with a screen to play battlefield3 with a headset on in bed sounds quite good but will it have 64 players i think it should have but time will tell!


 

 if it has 64 player support it will be a slap in the face to xbox and ps3


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> if it has 64 player support it will be a slap in the face to xbox and ps3


 


 then sony and microsoft will bring something even better out..all in all it will be better for gaming..consoles will need 64 players for me to go back to them for online gaming..


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





our martin said:


> i think that battlefield3 is coming out on the wii u? the specs of the machine sound quite good with a quad core ibm processor but we will have to wait and see..the fact that you have a controller with a screen to play battlefield3 with a headset on in bed sounds quite good but will it have 64 players i think it should have but time will tell!


 

  
  First person shooters with controllers? lol.


  Quote: 





our martin said:


> then sony and microsoft will bring something even better out..all in all it will be better for gaming..consoles will need 64 players for me to go back to them for online gaming..


 


  Yes, they might remove multichannel support and make everyone play in mono. Better yet, they might set 15fps as standard for "high definition gaming", as the current 30fps is for crazy people who claim they can see that fast /sarcasm
   
  In any case, binaural is a long lost dream anyhow.


----------



## Draygonn

I'm not sure how racing games got into a BF3 thread but you guys are tempting me to dust off the G27 for a Grid/Dirt2/F1 marathon.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> I'm not sure how racing games got into a BF3 thread but you guys are tempting me to dust off the G27 for a Grid/Dirt2/F1 marathon.


 


  Wow, that sure is dusty  How did that happen?


----------



## Draygonn

roller said:


> Wow, that sure is dusty  How did that happen?




By playing Codemasters newest release Dust 2  The G27 has been waiting for Grid 2 to be released. I skipped Dirt 3 and F1 2011. There have been so many other games to play. I recently finished SR3 and I'm finishing Skyrim now (I think). I still have Batman and Witcher 2 to start. Steamsales are addictive.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> By playing Codemasters newest release Dust 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  LOL. I bet it rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm quite curious to see how Grid 2 will turn out, after all the first one was loads of fun, even if it wasn't a simulation masterpiece, which some people obcess about. I've also been going over a few nifty indie games, namely Unepic and Vessel, the first being a sweet Metrovania game while the second is a physics adventure game that really puts those dusty brain cells to work.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





our martin said:


> i think that battlefield3 is coming out on the wii u? the specs of the machine sound quite good with a quad core ibm processor but we will have to wait and see..the fact that you have a controller with a screen to play battlefield3 with a headset on in bed sounds quite good but will it have 64 players i think it should have but time will tell!


 

 BF3 with Wii controllers - I would pay to see that.  Maybe do a throwing motion for your "kunghulla!" (apparently this means grenade in arabic??)
   
  Man I do wish the brought back the radio voice acting from BF2.  BC2 and BF3 just have THE gayest, campest voice acting ever.  The Russian team radio voice just sounds like Count Dracula "Vlah! we are losing!  I want to suck your blood!" What were they thinking?  American radio comms sounds like some camp sleazy white dude "I need somebody to pick me up right now!" KTHX.  BF2 was so much cooler with the foreign language radio comms - and maybe gamers can learn something useful while they play?


----------



## NamelessPFG

Battlefield with Wiimote + Nunchuk? Not as good as keyboard + mouse + flight stick, but better than conventional gamepads. (The IR pointer allows for precision approaching that of a computer mouse, and even the Wii U's big tablet controller still has it.)
   
  Still, I see no reason to buy Battlefield 3, even if it is immensely popular. I'm quite content with the likes of Battlefield 1942 and Battlefield 2 especially, and since this is an audio forum, they probably have better sound anyway. (Definitely better sound positioning than Bad Company 2. I just don't get how DICE can call Frostbite's audio mixer any sort of improvement over hardware DirectSound3D or OpenAL.)


----------



## drez

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Battlefield with Wiimote + Nunchuk? Not as good as keyboard + mouse + flight stick, but better than conventional gamepads. (The IR pointer allows for precision approaching that of a computer mouse, and even the Wii U's big tablet controller still has it.)
> 
> Still, I see no reason to buy Battlefield 3, even if it is immensely popular. I'm quite content with the likes of Battlefield 1942 and Battlefield 2 especially, and since this is an audio forum, they probably have better sound anyway. (Definitely better sound positioning than Bad Company 2. I just don't get how DICE can call Frostbite's audio mixer any sort of improvement over hardware DirectSound3D or OpenAL.)


 

 Oh don't tell me that's what they've done!  No wonder the footsteps don't work at all.  So DICE thought, hey DirectSound3D, OpenAL we can improve on that!  And then they give us the useless sound in BF3 and BC2.  What idiots.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





drez said:


> Oh don't tell me that's what they've done!  No wonder the footsteps don't work at all.  So DICE thought, hey DirectSound3D, OpenAL we can improve on that!  And then they give us the useless sound in BF3 and BC2.  What idiots.


 

 Unfortunately, that's exactly what they (and other major PC game developers) have done, and they're continuing to do it because outside of communities like this, most PC gamers don't care about good positional audio. Just look at the people suggesting to put sound card money toward graphics cards instead.
   
  Even Mad Lust Envy, a console-only gamer, noted how poorly the sounds were mixed in the recent Battlefield titles. Can't really tell where sounds are coming from at all.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Battlefield with Wiimote + Nunchuk? Not as good as keyboard + mouse + flight stick, but better than conventional gamepads. (The IR pointer allows for precision approaching that of a computer mouse, and even the Wii U's big tablet controller still has it.)
> 
> Still, I see no reason to buy Battlefield 3, even if it is immensely popular. I'm quite content with the likes of Battlefield 1942 and Battlefield 2 especially, and since this is an audio forum, they probably have better sound anyway. (Definitely better sound positioning than Bad Company 2. I just don't get how DICE can call Frostbite's audio mixer any sort of improvement over hardware DirectSound3D or OpenAL.)


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





our martin said:


>


 


  And...?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





roller said:


> And...?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





our martin said:


>


 


  And? It's still a gamepad, therefore significantly worse than mouse and keyboard for first person shooters.
   
  Were you making a point? Because posting images without comments or prior description really don't show anything other than an image.


----------



## Draygonn

namelesspfg said:


> Even Mad Lust Envy, a console-only gamer, noted how poorly the sounds were mixed in the recent Battlefield titles. Can't really tell where sounds are coming from at all.




Maybe they are trying to put everyone on an even playing field lol. Like MW3 being locked at 90 fps. facepalm.jpgs all around


I've cleaned up the G27 and redownloaded Dirt2 Grid and F12010. 
Just have to set the wheel configuration and get to racing!


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> Maybe they are trying to put everyone on an even playing field lol. Like MW3 being locked at 90 fps. facepalm.jpgs all around
> I've cleaned up the G27 and redownloaded Dirt2 Grid and F12010.
> Just have to set the wheel configuration and get to racing!


 


  I don't believe it's the same steering wheel! The other one you showed looked lik it had gone in a rally through the desert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And that one looks so clean


----------



## Draygonn

I photoshopped a clean one onto the desk Just played some F1 2010, man I suck! Gotta get back into racing form.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> I photoshopped a clean one onto the desk Just played some F1 2010, man I suck! Gotta get back into racing form.


 


 the only time i ever had a steering wheel was on ferrarri challenge on the dreamcast.it handled just like the arcade machine!


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> I photoshopped a clean one onto the desk Just played some F1 2010, man I suck! Gotta get back into racing form.


 


  Ha, I knew it! )
   
  You ever played the BMW tech demo, BMW M3 Challenge? Without assists, it gives a rather pleasant driving experience.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





roller said:


> Ha, I knew it! )
> 
> You ever played the BMW tech demo, BMW M3 Challenge? Without assists, it gives a rather pleasant driving experience.


 

 no but my friend had a bmw alpina with a v8 engine and he give me a drive of it and i span it around going around a round a bout..i will stick to my mistubishi evo 6 it's 4 wheel drive and i have never lost control of it..touch wood..


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





our martin said:


> no but my friend had a bmw alpina with a v8 engine and he give me a drive of it and i span it around going around a round a bout..i will stick to my mistubishi evo 6 it's 4 wheel drive and i have never lost control of it..touch wood..


 


  Seriously, what are you even talking about?


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





roller said:


> And? It's still a gamepad, therefore significantly worse than mouse and keyboard for first person shooters.
> 
> Were you making a point? Because posting images without comments or prior description really don't show anything other than an image.


 

 What you can't see in those pictures is the IR pointer window at the top of the tablet controller. In theory, this could be used for a floating crosshair instead of a centered crosshair, which enables some of the twitch shots possible with a mouse as long as they're on-screen. Only thing is, the tablet controller would be really unwieldy for that compared to the proven Wiimote + Nunchuk combo, and it's still not AS good as a computer mouse (what is?), just far closer than analog stick aiming with blatant aim assist.
   
  Also, given that they removed the commander role after BF2142, the tablet controller's screen can't be used in that way anymore unless they decide to bring it back, which probably isn't happening. Maybe it can be used to place squad orders on a map or something without having to give up your primary view.
   
  That said, he really does need to at least state his opinion in text along with the pictures.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





roller said:


> Seriously, what are you even talking about?


 


 you can't steer and accelerate at the same time in a bmw alpina my friend..p.s i am from england..


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





our martin said:


> you can't steer and accelerate at the same time in a bmw alpina my friend..p.s i am from england..


 


  Aaah, now I see. My bad.
   
  Hum, I'm going to have to check on another game then. But still, the driving controls are enjoyable enough to be recommended to others, especially with steering wheels.


----------



## Draygonn

roller said:


> You ever played the BMW tech demo, BMW M3 Challenge? Without assists, it gives a rather pleasant driving experience.




Downoading now. I had an E36 M3 convertible which was my favorite car ever. Didn't have the 500 hp engines of today but throttle steering was excellent.


----------



## our martin

one of the worst things about battlefield 3 is when you are in the chopper with someone and they smash the chopper up just to get you out..they should be kicked for doing this..noobs hiding in the bush is one of the worst servers i have been on for this to happen and admin don't do anything about it..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

At least you HAVE admins..


----------



## Draygonn

At least you HAVE ranked servers... 

 ~MW3


----------



## our martin

has anyone played battlefield3 after the new patch the choppers are easier to fly but the tanks don't take much to get blown up and you would think that they were made out of paper mache not metal..


----------



## Pudu

But the new mini-map is leagues better than the previous 4-yr old crayon drawing version.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





pudu said:


> But the new mini-map is leagues better than the previous 4-yr old crayon drawing version.


 


 the map might be a bit better but everything else seems to be a bit of a bodge up all the animations have gone when someone kills you now..even the knife animation has gone..the tanks are easily blown up.. the stinger is a short range weapon now..the chopper doesn't break up when you bump the floor and handles a bit better and rules the battlefield now ..i never use to last a full game in the chopper with out being shot down but now i do..


----------



## Pudu

That's DICE - one step forwards, five steps backwards.

You're right about the stingers. You basically have to wait till the aircraft is close enough that you can use the stinger as a bat to whack it out of the air. It also seems like they raised the Below Radar min altitude considerably. So once again stingers are useless, just in an entirely new manner.

Ah well. BF3 will have a short lifespan compared to the previous versions ... so glad they aimed at mass market appeal and the COD crowd.


----------



## our martin

...


----------



## drez

Man they jsut overdo EVERYTHING.  IMO tank kill should take 3 rockets eg. enough that dopey tank drivers cant rule the battlefield.  The chopper balancing does bother me, instead of messing with the lock distances they should just nerf the damage a bit.  Very irritating.
   
  Infantry combat is now much worse because they have boosted suppression.  basically if you get shot at don't bother firing back as you WILL miss no matter how well you aim.  Completely useless, even if you use the anti-suppression.  Positional audio is still useless, only things you can hear are very vague gunfire direction and enemy speech.  You still can't hear footsteps and the actual positioning is still pretty crap.
   
  All this just makes imbalanced games more imbalanced, and punishes players who have good aim - now it is more important who shoots first, or who gets the flank.  I personally hate flank gaming as it is a weak way to play, but now you are forced into it as you just cant shoot back.  Now if you shoot someone, they just run away and try to flank.
   
  You're right Pudu, this game just needs to be put down, it is a crap infantry shooter yet it insists on trying to be COD.  DICE are utterly stupid.


----------



## pooley

Quote: 





our martin said:


> has anyone played battlefield3 after the new patch the choppers are easier to fly but the tanks don't take much to get blown up and you would think that they were made out of paper mache not metal..


 


  Yep, might aswell take the tanks out of the game altogether as they are pretty much useless as they are now


----------



## our martin

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






 *the all new battlefield3 tank after the patch*


----------



## our martin

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## JRG1990

They made battlefield 3 worse I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Draygonn

Suppression, in a FPS game? What


----------



## drez

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> Suppression, in a FPS game? What


 

 Lol yes I'm getting used to it...  Or rather I put suppression resistance on every single kit.


----------



## Shroker

In the end, you buy the game becuase you like it.
 You're not going to get anywhere in life hating everything and all.
  EA has been doing this for years and as much as they're starting to ruin some of their lines (ME3 was a bit skewered by it). If you love it or like it enough. You're going to shell out that little extra dough to get the extra content. That is just how it is.
   
  Live your life hating everything or live on with logic.
   
  I enjoyed BF3 very much. The war tapes audio setting brought hte liveness out and as much as their was not as many open maps. I really enjoyed the closed maps too.
   
  The battlelog isn't that bad but what really annoys me is the Origin program. Which is sort of why they did the Battlelog cause Origins was ****. Doesn't even have a in-game screenshot button.
 Way to start behind Steam.


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## Totally Dubbed

HHAHAHAA!
   
  FYI:

 I find Bf3 quite nice now, with the patch - till some problems here and there
  Tanks...honestly as you guys said, are made outta balloons.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> HHAHAHAA!
> 
> FYI:
> 
> ...


 


 THE CHOPPERS HEATSEAKERS DON'T WORK AGAINST THE JETS ANYMORE..THE STINGERS POINTLESS NOW..AND NOW A HAND GRENADE CAN BLOW UP A TANK ..
   
  ..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





our martin said:


> THE CHOPPERS HEATSEAKERS DON'T WORK AGAINST THE JETS ANYMORE..THE STINGERS POINTLESS NOW..AND NOW A HAND GRENADE CAN BLOW UP A TANK ..


 

 summed it up in one lol
   
  Although my heatseakers work.
  At least in the attack heli.
   
   
  Lil disappointed that the rockets from the heli seem to have less impact/radius.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

YAY for javelins....f sake - can they NOT get it right for god sake!?

 Been javelined all the time - 1 jav to tank = 80% gone.
  Great. WAY to ruin the game AGAIN EA!
  Well done!
   
  I should sell the CD before i break it.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> YAY for javelins....f sake - can they NOT get it right for god sake!?
> 
> Been javelined all the time - 1 jav to tank = 80% gone.
> Great. WAY to ruin the game AGAIN EA!
> ...


 

 the safest place nowadays is in a jet the chopper crumbles against a tv missile!


----------



## drez

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> YAY for javelins....f sake - can they NOT get it right for god sake!?
> 
> Been javelined all the time - 1 jav to tank = 80% gone.
> Great. WAY to ruin the game AGAIN EA!
> ...


 

 Man why do DICE overdo EVERY balance change, and do other balance changes (choppers) in such freakin stupid ways.  I swear they need to be more transparent and responsive to pro-gamer feedback with their balance changes, maybe give some quantatative information about future balance changes so people can get some bettter idea of what the changes will do.  When they put such vague description of balance changes there is no way we can give feedback about proposed changes in time, that is if they pay attention to their announcement pages at all.


----------



## Pudu

Until they get a team balance system that works the game is pointless.


----------



## le0thetiger

So true!
  
  Quote: 





pudu said:


> Until they get a team balance system that works the game is pointless.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





le0thetiger said:


> So true!


 

 pretty spot on, when you play starcraft or dota they make it pretty hard for a whole team of [wannabe] competitive gamers to turn up and absolutely nub-stomp the opposing team.  I say wannabe competitive games because decent clans don't sit in pubs pwning noobs all day, they actually practice versus other decent players in private servers in order to increase their skill rather than just stroke the e-peen.


----------



## sjay

imho this latest patch has ruined the game, its a joke now.
   
  the ruined the USAS12, ruined the javilin, ruined the game play.
   
  in fact the list of things they have messed up is too long to type.
   
  can anyone recommend a replacement because I cant play this anymore, perhaps i should go back to COD.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





sjay said:


> imho this latest patch has ruined the game, its a joke now.
> 
> the ruined the USAS12, ruined the javilin, ruined the game play.
> 
> ...


 

 what's wrong with the javelin to me it seems the same did you mean the stinger?..get yourself in the chopper that's what i do..


----------



## sjay

Quote: 





our martin said:


> what's wrong with the javelin to me it seems the same did you mean the stinger?..get yourself in the chopper that's what i do..


 
  they upped the damage big time and reduced the ammo for it.
   
  the stinger is useless now.
   
  as for choppers, i am too unco to fly them effectively and i am tired of getting in as a gunner with some n00b flying into anything and everything. I am handy in a tank though but even their usefulness is now reduced because of this patch.
   
  these custom servers are also annoying and things like camping the other teams base can now be done in certain scenario's, that was one of my biggest grips with BC2, spawn camping and now its rearing its ugly head once again.
   
  <end winge>


----------



## Totally Dubbed

god..javelins...are annoying - and soflams...what are they made out of? Some kryptonite or something?


----------



## our martin

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!




   
   


  if anyone wants to practice flying the chopper the lil birds a good one to practice in..do it on kharg island when no ones on..

if your on pc you are welcome to come on with me and practice..just send me a message with your battlelog name.. I have only been flying since the patch now i have all the unlocks for the attack choppers..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 amazing flying!
  Although that said - no little birds on kharg for consoles :/


----------



## drez

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> god..javelins...are annoying - and soflams...what are they made out of? Some kryptonite or something?


 

 I though they nerfed SOFLAM so guided missiles are still distracted by flares (for some reason) but yes they can be impossible to destroy - esp if you put them on top of a pile of rocks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  As for choppers - new patch just means they can fly around with impunity - basically if something locks on you just dive and the lock is gone...  Only chance inf has against choppers is if you camp somewhere and the enemy pilot comes within like 100Meters to try and engage allowing you to hit with a RPG, if your team has an AA tank/gun, and if you are decent at aiming with the tank.
   
  As for fragile tanks IMO its true but mostly from air attack.  Infantry and other tanks seem to take 3 shots to front/side to kill which means that a decent engineer now has half a chance against a tank.  If the enemy team has a million decent engineers, soflam, etc. then they are obviously doing better teamwork and deserve to win.  In the last patch two engineers in a tank was basically invincible against infantry unless you literally drive into an ambush.
   
  Jets are about the same in the new patch ie pretty untouchable in the right hands unless the opposing team is organised, Jav will only be a problem if you BOTH fly too low and run out of flares - so yeah still prety untouchable unless the whole enemy team is organised and goes engineer/SOFLAM...
   
  Lower stinger ammo is a real problem - 3 rockets is not enough so you basically need ammo bag right next to you, or use explosive ammo perk (these days though I ONLY use anti-suppress as suppression is ridiculous.
   
  I'm pretty sick of BF3 though - the gameplay just bores me and it is too reliant on teamwork for public servers to work, but mostly other players ruin the game by being desperate nubs who can't aim for **** so hide/bait etc.  IMO vehicle driving is fun, but anti-vehicle play is boring so basically the game isn't worth playing unless you run for chopper or jet every game, and the enemy team aren't smart enough to all go engineer/SOFLAM.
   
  I've started playing SC2 which is a better game IMO, sure you can lose to a cheese but if you do its because you didn't scout properly so its still your fault.  When I lose in BF3 its most often because the rest of the team are retards, or the enemy is organised, or the teams are skill stacked, or the enemy are lame camping nubs - almost all of these scenarios are beyond my control (unless I decide to join a clan, and that clan populates half the server.)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^well said


----------



## sjay

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> ^well said


 


  agreed.


----------



## UnityIsPower

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> WELL said - I agree 100% with all you said:
> BF becoming COD, instead of improving on their best games.
> 
> About the quickscoping - not its not your lag - its BF3 being...well crap.
> ...


 

 Reminds me of Splinter Cell becoming more an action game then stealth... or mass effect more a shooter then a RPG.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





unityispower said:


> Reminds me of Splinter Cell becoming more an action game then stealth... or mass effect more a shooter then a RPG.


 


 there is no point in getting in a tank anymore and not enough helicopters to go around..i am waiting for the new grand theft auto to come out and then i will give the battlefield a miss for a while..I am playing fallout new vegas ultimate edition which is good but still doesn't keep me away from the battlefield..but now being in a chopper and all the waiting that goes on with it is starting to piss me off now.. so i am looking around for a new game to tied me over until grand theft auto 5 comes out i might even buy skyrim..seeing a lot less of my battlelog friends names on the servers now and i will not be buying close quarters for definate now because of the stupid patch..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





our martin said:


> there is no point in getting in a tank anymore and not enough helicopters to go around..i am waiting for the new grand theft auto to come out and then i will give the battlefield a miss for a while..I am playing fallout new vegas ultimate edition which is good but still doesn't keep me away from the battlefield..but now being in a chopper and all the waiting that goes on with it is starting to piss me off now.. so i am looking around for a new game to tied me over until grand theft auto 5 comes out i might even buy skyrim..seeing a lot less of my battlelog friends names on the servers now and i will not be buying close quarters for definate now because of the stupid patch..


 
   
  Well if you have a teammate - you still are very powerful.
  3rd seat + tank with guided missles vs helis = goodnight.
   
  It's my cousin and I's speciality.
  If we get a tank, and do some good teamwork, nothing can beat us.
  Incl in a heli too.
   
  This was a tank game:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/42413998/2/176355085/
   
  Oh and:
 Halo4?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Well if you have a teammate - you still are very powerful.
> 3rd seat + tank with guided missles vs helis = goodnight.
> 
> It's my cousin and I's speciality.
> ...


 
   
  that's what i use to do before the patch have three men in a tank and use my guided shell.. I have no trouble taking the tanks out in the chopper even if there are three men in a tank..that's what i do i take the tanks out first then the aa and then go for the other chopper and don't even attempt to take out the jets..p.s have you had the patch on the xbox360 yet?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





our martin said:


> that's what i use to do before the patch have three men in a tank and use my guided shell.. I have no trouble taking the tanks out in the chopper even if there are three men in a tank..that's what i do i take the tanks out first then the aa and then go for the other chopper and don't even attempt to take out the jets..p.s have you had the patch on the xbox360 yet?


 
   
  we do indeed.
   
  And we originally thought, that the guided missile via tank would not work any more.
  But even after the patch it worked.
   
  Literally one of my favourite things to do with my cousin is "tank whorin" 3rd person seat + someone with guided missiles & reactive = beast


----------



## our martin

this is after the patch on pc watch how easy it is to get the tanks..http://youtu.be/iLLdXyj0C4U


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





our martin said:


> this is after the patch on pc watch how easy it is to get the tanks..http://youtu.be/iLLdXyj0C4U


 
  yeah..:/
   
  Most of the time though, we hardly get choppers on us...as they are dead before they get to us lol!
   
  Although choppers vs infantry (rockets) suck now IMO


----------



## drez

Quote: 





our martin said:


> this is after the patch on pc watch how easy it is to get the tanks..http://youtu.be/iLLdXyj0C4U


 
   
  I see your point, he seems to kill tanks with one clip or rockets.  I just wish DICE would stop overdoing every balance fix and would think more creatively about how to address balance issues.  To me it seems they just do the easiest, most simplistic adjustments rather than adding depth to the game.  It's like they have no ability to predict or test the outcomes of what they change.
   
  Nice video by the way, fun to watch.  I may as well use chopper more with this patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Playing BF3 as an infantry shooter just makes me rage at desperate nub tactics ppl use eg. your jet ramming, stair camping, team stacking etc etc.
   
  What do you guys think about the rocket nerf against infantry by the way?  To me Im kind of dissapointed - it was the one way of flushing out stubborn campers, and now its gone I have to use other more difficult methods.  Was so satisfying spamming rockets when the enemy is camped up in a building with clays.
   
  EDIT: IMO easy camping deserves easy rocket kill
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe 2 rockets as it is not is fair though, enough to punish really horrid campers without allowing easy rocket kills in other situations.  Meh I'm confused.


----------



## UnityIsPower

I just purchased Battlefield: BC 2 on xbox If anybody wants to form a group or just play.... GamerTag: Msgt Carlos


----------



## Totally Dubbed

haha BC2 rules 
   
  But out-dated when u come from BF3


----------



## our martin

a new patch came out today that was supposed to be fixing the heatseakers and making the tank a bit more tougher?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





our martin said:


> a new patch came out today that was supposed to be fixing the heatseakers and making the tank a bit more tougher?


 
  sayyy wooooooooooooooooord
   
  Donde esta el patch?


----------



## UnityIsPower

No Head fi platoon?


----------



## drez

Quote: 





our martin said:


> a new patch came out today that was supposed to be fixing the heatseakers and making the tank a bit more tougher?


 
   
  No patch for me here, what is the new version number? (I'm on PC by the way)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





unityispower said:


> No Head fi platoon?


 
  My cousin and I have one.
  It's a 2 man-only one !
   
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391406805440/


----------



## UnityIsPower

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> My cousin and I have one.
> It's a 2 man-only one !
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391406805440/


 
   
  Recruiting? Its for battlefield 3, I have BC 2, but I would buy 3 if I have good teammates. I used to have a group of friends form a squad but we had other things to do and broke it up... I just ordered a 360 again and trying to get back in the fight.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





unityispower said:


> Recruiting? Its for battlefield 3, I have BC 2, but I would buy 3 if I have good teammates. I used to have a group of friends form a squad but we had other things to do and broke it up... I just ordered a 360 again and trying to get back in the fight.


 
   
  haha not really - we tend to be a 2-man team.
  But if you want good teammates...well we like to have fun and chat, but also end up top 2 on the leaderboards lol


----------



## our martin

the stinger still gets you when you flare in the chopper..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^facebook much?

 hehe


----------



## Zombie_X

Even after the recent patch I still love the game. I don't like how they nerfed rockets and such but I am kinda happy they nerfed the USAS12 with frag rounds.


----------



## sjay

Quote: 





unityispower said:


> Recruiting? Its for battlefield 3, I have BC 2, but I would buy 3 if I have good teammates. I used to have a group of friends form a squad but we had other things to do and broke it up... I just ordered a 360 again and trying to get back in the fight.


 
   
  Depending on my latency to the servers you guys are on, i am interested in joining a team as i am sick of these nubs that (4 at a time) stay at the heli pad fighting for a helicopter or nubs that dont back you up.
   
  When you get on a good team, you are unstoppable.
   
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> haha not really - we tend to be a 2-man team.
> But if you want good teammates...well we like to have fun and chat, but also end up top 2 on the leaderboards lol


 
   
  I have 150+ hours exp and rank in the top 6% on XBL for objectives per minute, and looking for a team that knows how to play.
   
   
  Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Even after the recent patch I still love the game. I don't like how they nerfed rockets and such but I am kinda happy they nerfed the USAS12 with frag rounds.


 
  they ruined the USAS12, @#@#$$$$$#!@#$ RAAAAAAAAAAA   they should have just removed it rather than cripple it.
   
  So who is up for clan [HF] ????
   
  ps: i play conquest pretty much all the time.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Even after the recent patch I still love the game. I don't like how they nerfed rockets and such but I am kinda happy they nerfed the USAS12 with frag rounds.


 
   
  It's not that bad but IMO it needs another patch or two to become properly balanced, which is no small task considering it is such a complicated game.  Unfortunately although they nerfed autoshotties and frag round, they boosted sabot/frag round/slug and there are heaps of kids running around exploiting it, just like it was back in BC2 - it is pretty overpowered at medium range.
   
  One of my main gripes is the sniper chestshot - they did it for the semi-auto snipers which means kids run around spamming m22 etc and think they're great.  Also the range is a joke, honestly its like 3m tops.  What you really want is for only bolt action to kill in chestshot at range up to 5m.  Why don't DICE get this???
   
  I mean the game is still quite good, but to be honest your experience is almost 100% reliant on your team esp on vehicle maps - if your team are idiots and the enemy knows what they are doing you are not going to have a good time.  These days I don't bother trying to team carry - I just switch to the good team like all the other chumps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well I would love to play with more experienced people!
  I'm on the Xbox 360:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391406805440/
   
  That's our platoon (join it if you want) - clan tag will NOT be changed to HF.
  [rBc] is a clan tag we have had for over 2 yrs now 
  *our name initials*
   
  Hit me up on 360:
  Totally Dubbed
  Is my GT
  And say your from HF.
   
  Oh and yes, we use a party to communicate


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Even after the recent patch I still love the game. I don't like how they nerfed rockets and such but I am kinda happy they nerfed the USAS12 with frag rounds.


 
   
  Yup, they just need to nerf the M26 and then it'll be pretty darn good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

M249...why the heck did they nerf it..


----------



## Zombie_X

That bummed me out.. Now it's rather weak it seems. In real life that guns just owns you. In here it feels like a "pew pew" finger gun..
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> M249...why the heck did they nerf it..


----------



## drez

Quote: 





katun said:


> Yup, they just need to nerf the M26 and then it'll be pretty darn good.


 
   
  agree 100% m26 + dart = 2ez.
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> M249...why the heck did they nerf it..


 
   
  I have no idea either.  I think they are trying to force support to camp by the sound of the patch notes eg. they say that before support run and gun too much.  Pretty dumb really as all the patch did is force support to use RPK or M27, that or prone out with bipod (sigh).  I mean honestly who the hell thinks encouraging camping leads to better gameplay???


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't think DICE even play their own game.


----------



## sjay

Quote: 





drez said:


> I mean honestly who the hell thinks encouraging camping leads to better gameplay???


 
   
   

 exactly, how does camping win games in conquest....


----------



## UnityIsPower

Quote: 





sjay said:


> Depending on my latency to the servers you guys are on, i am interested in joining a team as i am sick of these nubs that (4 at a time) stay at the heli pad fighting for a helicopter or nubs that dont back you up.
> 
> When you get on a good team, you are unstoppable.


 
   
  Yeah, miss the good teamwork. I'll join up with you but time zones and what not will be the final word, no good if we are on at crazy different times. I'll PM you.


----------



## our martin

On one of the servers on caspian border there was always a sniper on the antenna shooting everyone while they were waiting for the chopper and admin didn't do anything about it..Everyday he would be up there shooting people at the base in the end i ended up deleting the server..The server was noobs hiding in the bush never again will i go on that server..The servers with no swearing seem to be the best servers to go on because they kick people who deserve to be kicked! I think i will just stick to my own clan server now.. It's only full on the weekend now so i think i will just play at the weekends instead because i am sick of the no rules servers with no admin on that totaly spoil the game for everyone else! The battlefield gotland servers seem to be about the best servers to go on..They are run by a university in sweden and always seem to have someone on admin..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

man...on BF2142 - timeless servers were the bees knees.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





our martin said:


> On one of the servers on caspian border there was always a sniper on the antenna shooting everyone while they were waiting for the chopper and admin didn't do anything about it..Everyday he would be up there shooting people at the base in the end i ended up deleting the server..The server was noobs hiding in the bush never again will i go on that server..The servers with no swearing seem to be the best servers to go on because they kick people who deserve to be kicked! I think i will just stick to my own clan server now.. It's only full on the weekend now so i think i will just play at the weekends instead because i am sick of the no rules servers with no admin on that totaly spoil the game for everyone else! The battlefield gotland servers seem to be about the best servers to go on..They are run by a university in sweden and always seem to have someone on admin..


 
   
  I do really hate roof/tower snipers also - esp the tower can be really hard to get the right "hold" in terms of how to adjust elevation, and the sniper already knows how to adjust for elevation as hes been up there all game.  Counter-sniping might still be worth a try if you can find some cover so only your head is exposed - should give you some time to adjust your hold.  I've seen that tower shot down quite a few times, not sure if you have to kill the building or shoot the tower.  Either way I share your irritation, I don't really like Caspian much - as you say lots of camping noobs and its another one of those maps where games are usually pretty one sided (Shaquiri is another one)


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





drez said:


> I do really hate roof/tower snipers also - esp the tower can be really hard to get the right "hold" in terms of how to adjust elevation, and the sniper already knows how to adjust for elevation as hes been up there all game.  Counter-sniping might still be worth a try if you can find some cover so only your head is exposed - should give you some time to adjust your hold.  I've seen that tower shot down quite a few times, not sure if you have to kill the building or shoot the tower.  Either way I share your irritation, I don't really like Caspian much - as you say lots of camping noobs and its another one of those maps where games are usually pretty one sided (Shaquiri is another one)


 
   
  The antenna falls down by itself you can't blow it up..The map on the back to karkand dlc with the tv station is the worst one for snipers you can't even get in a tank before a sniper takes you out..I won't be buying the close quarters dlc straight away but i might a month down the line or something just to see what it's like!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

if it was bc2...you could blow it up i bet


----------



## our martin

Will anyone be buying this?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^if i got nothing else better to do - possibly, but out my own will, no.


----------



## drez

New maps might be good, but personally I doubt it.  Metro and Siene are my two least favorite maps, and this trailer looks pretty similar to siene, but you know it might be alright.  I think what makes Siene so bad is the contrast ratio between indoor and out, and this cant be fixed by turning down the contrast (believe me I have tried.)  Fix back in counter-strike was to turn gamma up, but not sure how to do this in BF3. Really annoys me when you cant spot camping enemies due to contrast ratio, its just a bit of a cheeze (so often you get killed by lame tactics.)  I guess the proof will be in the gameplay as to whether skill or nubness will win out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

God, yesterday....hit box detection was so bad....unbelievable.
I was telling my cousin: if that was on bc2 that fool would be dead.


----------



## drez

hmm I feel ya'.  Some servers are just terrible, and I have recently changed from wireless so I know its not my local connection.  Obstacle clearing is still a bit dodgy, and I still get "blood but no hitmarker" quite a lot.  I find it notoriously difficult to hit stationary players who for example just pivot around or begin to move the second I send the shot.  Hitboxes can be a real pain in BF3 and I think a lot of it is due to the animations etc. in addition to the actual box size and alignment.
   
  I think BF3 also has a sizable moving/standing bullet deviation difference (like 0.3 vs 1.0) which I think is good, but doesn't really count for much at short range.  What I'm not sure of though is if there is a difference for posture change.  In BF2 if I remember correctly there was basically no penalty for changing between crouch and standing, and I think its the same in BF3 just there is penalty for diving to prone that you cant shoot while diving which is good.  I think the jumping penalty is a bit low though - I can recall far too many times where some muppet sprays while jumping and beats my standing aimed fire, seems a bit out of place in BF3.  CS gave you a massive crosshair while jumping, as it should be.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

ah man...
   
  -Sniping, whilst being suppressed = impossible.
  -and man...you know what got me rage quitting....QBZ - 100 rounds into a guy whilst he was running, 20% health gone, turns around shoots me in 2 hits.
  It's not that I'm ma bad aim....it's the f'in game.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> ah man...
> 
> -Sniping, whilst being suppressed = impossible.
> -and man...you know what got me rage quitting....QBZ - 100 rounds into a guy whilst he was running, 20% health gone, turns around shoots me in 2 hits.
> It's not that I'm ma bad aim....it's the f'in game.


 
   
  I've seen the same thing before - I think some people are so laggy they can dodge bullets or something - like rating in CS.  I think running torrents can do this ie a person running torrents is impossible to hit.
   
  I'll tell you my other favorite thing, its when you stand in front of an enemy and both of you trade like a full clip of shots, and the person who runs out of bullets first loses.  Bizzarre...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





drez said:


> I'll tell you my other favorite thing, its when you stand in front of an enemy and both of you trade like a full clip of shots, and the person who runs out of bullets first loses.  Bizzarre...


 
   
  reminds me of Hollywood...


----------



## UnityIsPower

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Will anyone be buying this?


 
   
  Yes...


----------



## drez

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> reminds me of Hollywood...


 
   
  Kinda sucks when the other guy is support though lol DX"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





drez said:


> > Kinda sucks when the other guy is support though lol DX"


 
   
   
  not always...
 Some LMG's have such a small mag and with support u could have a shotgun 

 But I get where you were coming from, and it made me laugh hehe


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> and man...you know what got me rage quitting....QBZ - 100 rounds into a guy whilst he was running, 20% health gone, turns around shoots me in 2 hits.
> It's not that I'm ma bad aim....it's the f'in game.


 
   
  I know the feeling.
   
  What really pissed me off in BF:BC2? I saw some guy sprinting straight at me and unloaded on him with my LMG, full auto, crosshairs right on him. He should've taken 20 bullets and died. Instead, he got a knife kill!
   
  I mean, I can understand knife kills when they come from behind or are suddenly in-your-face, but that was just BS...and yet I know that if I try to pull the same stunt, it won't work, because I have a nasty case of bad luck in competitive multiplayer FPSs.


----------



## our martin

*australian server *http://Game disconnected: you were kicked by an admin. Stated reason: Sorry, players from United Kingdom are not allowed. *anyone ever had this happen when you try and get on some of the servers?*


----------



## drez

What was your ping - generally people dont like players with ping over 200 or so as the don't move smoothly.
   
  In Australia some n00by clan called wolfpack seem to have it in for me - every time I joint there server I get kick/ban at some point for bogus reason.  Guess I am bound to get one some n00b's bad side given how often I troll n00bs who manage to annoy me with how they play.  I seem to have a pretty anti-social gaming persona tbh.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





drez said:


> What was your ping - generally people dont like players with ping over 200 or so as the don't move smoothly.
> 
> In Australia some n00by clan called wolfpack seem to have it in for me - every time I joint there server I get kick/ban at some point for bogus reason.  Guess I am bound to get one some n00b's bad side given how often I troll n00bs who manage to annoy me with how they play.  I seem to have a pretty anti-social gaming persona tbh.


 
  I only went on the server because i seen it was an australian server i am a dj and have been to australia to play a set on the dj ange show..Do you know anymore australian servers i might be able to get on..p.s I play on pc..


----------



## drez

These are a few I have played on recently, not sure whether they will mind UK player though (my guess is it will depend what ping you get) I would try the last one first though.  Some of these might be better than others depending on which city they are in etc.
   
  http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/7fc1b905-9e38-493f-8c99-bb84f70e7d6f/3FL-BF3-25-Vehicle-Fever-NSW/
   
  http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/35f334a8-6882-4b2f-9db2-bb9a9c10a3c0/AU-FantasyBattlefield-com-POPULAR-MAPS-1-GameArena/
   
  http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/ca55def2-279d-4c72-8212-6437987e42d7/BhR-24-7-RUSH-ALL-MAPS-1000-TKTS-GAME-ME-STATS/
   
  http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/2eb7fec9-e55e-402f-8399-aa99493b46fd/AUS-games-on-net-13-Back-to-Karkand-275-tickets/
   
  http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/c70fd21e-b7e2-4fb8-a7b9-0b45d1218e12/BF3army-com-TDM-64-500-ticket-C2/
   
  I tried some jet the other day - I still suck with it as I have no idea how to shake enemy jet once its on my tail.  My current guess is I need to use the free look more and learn how to manage air speed and turns - but to be honest jet give me sore neck lol


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





drez said:


> These are a few I have played on recently, not sure whether they will mind UK player though (my guess is it will depend what ping you get) I would try the last one first though.  Some of these might be better than others depending on which city they are in etc.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/7fc1b905-9e38-493f-8c99-bb84f70e7d6f/3FL-BF3-25-Vehicle-Fever-NSW/
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks drez..In the jet if you have someone on your tail the best thing to do is boost with the shift key and head straight upwards until you shake them off..I agree the jets are a bit boring you can press the s button to slow down but still everything goes past too quick and it's hard to turn..p.s I ended up setting the first one to my favourites, it's conquest and i never play rush or deathmatch, thanks again drez i might see you on there!


----------



## UnityIsPower

My DJ1's sound better using the headphone out on my monitor then using the FiiO E17 through optical? WTFrack. Also, what is up with this... pic of the battlefield copy I received from amazon. Looks like a Chinese version. All the codes worked...
   

   
   
  P.S. the game froze my xbox twice already.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

LOL...chinese version?


----------



## sjay

Quote: 





unityispower said:


> P.S. the game froze my xbox twice already.


 

 its very bbuggy still


----------



## our martin

http://Game disconnected: you were kicked from the game.* *For no reason? I delete the server when this happens..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hit detection in this game...drives me up the wall...
   
  In other news, QBU-88 is pretty awesome, reminds me of the Type 88 in BC2


----------



## drez

Even though it's conter intuitive I'm a bolt-action-only hero.  There is something about the lack of a follow up shot that makes things more excitiing, but at other times infuriating.  Being a bolt action purist I think they are a bit under-powered in this patch given that the semi-auto snipers all kill with chest-shot at close range but can follow up the shot when they miss, no difference in suppression either so it can be a pain to shoot back when someone is spamming m22 at your location.  I think they have missed the obvious balance fix: give the M98B 100 damage at close range so it can kill out to say 5 meters or so, the other bolt gun can kill maybe 2 meters and the semi auto can leave at needing 2 chest shots.  People can still abuse the M22 at close range though, just throw a laser and RDS onto it., they might need to have a look at it and make it like the M14 back in BC2.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





drez said:


> Even though it's conter intuitive I'm a bolt-action-only hero.  There is something about the lack of a follow up shot that makes things more excitiing, but at other times infuriating.  Being a bolt action purist I think they are a bit under-powered in this patch given that the semi-auto snipers all kill with chest-shot at close range but can follow up the shot when they miss, no difference in suppression either so it can be a pain to shoot back when someone is spamming m22 at your location.  I think they have missed the obvious balance fix: give the M98B 100 damage at close range so it can kill out to say 5 meters or so, the other bolt gun can kill maybe 2 meters and the semi auto can leave at needing 2 chest shots.  People can still abuse the M22 at close range though, just throw a laser and RDS onto it., they might need to have a look at it and make it like the M14 back in BC2.


 
  oh totally agree - love the term u used: "bolt action only hero" hehe!
  Same here, I love my bolt actions - but I'm starting to run out of them (I get to 500 kills per weapon and move on)
   
  I can tell you the M40A5 sucks vs the M98B - got kills like there is no tomorrow with the M98B when I wanted to get 20 more kills to boost it up the chain of my top 5 guns used.
   
  I find that since the suppression update, sniping at close range is close to impossible. Unless, of course you get lucky.
  In BC2 - skills
  In BF3 - luck


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> oh totally agree - love the term u used: "bolt action only hero" hehe!
> Same here, I love my bolt actions - but I'm starting to run out of them (I get to 500 kills per weapon and move on)
> 
> I can tell you the M40A5 sucks vs the M98B - got kills like there is no tomorrow with the M98B when I wanted to get 20 more kills to boost it up the chain of my top 5 guns used.
> ...


 
  Yeh dont be hating on me but I quickscope (well zoom in quickly and go for headshot so more hardscope) very successfully on BF3 with Acog and L96...as in top the leaderboards on close quarter maps so sniping in CQ isnt luck IMO 
   
  MUCH easier on hardcore but that ruins the fun haha


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Yeh dont be hating on me but I quickscope (well zoom in quickly and go for headshot so more hardscope) very successfully on BF3 with Acog and L96...as in top the leaderboards on close quarter maps so sniping in CQ isnt luck IMO
> 
> MUCH easier on hardcore but that ruins the fun haha


 
  Try the M40, then come back to me lol
   
  M98B, L96, SV98 were relatively easy to quick scope with.
  I do the same.
   
  Here, this is what I used to do in BC2 (my fav ever video I've made - gaming wise): _*[Mod Edit: WARNING: Video contains swearing]*_





   
  Oh and here is my best quick scope ever 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHUDnxNWVZ4


----------



## our martin

I thought i would upload this coop mission..p.s it's not me flying!


----------



## our martin

If anyones up for a bit of coop on pc i haven't done any of the coop missions yet and would be up for a game?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Had enough of this game - this is what this rubbish game made me do to my controller.
   
  This is THE FIRST TIME anything like this has ever happened to me vs game
  Pisses me off beyond belief.
   
  Shoot the guy firs, and the noob doesn't die, yet he turns around and kills me within 3 shots (not even a headshot) 
  THIS IS BY FAR THE WORST EVER BATTLEFIELD GAME I HAVE EVER PLAYED.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Had enough of this game - this is what this rubbish game made me do to my controller.
> 
> This is THE FIRST TIME anything like this has ever happened to me vs game
> Pisses me off beyond belief.
> ...


 
  I just quit when it gets like that, i haven't shot my mouse through the screen yet, touch wood..p.s being knived is the worst one, they make it even worse when they call you something after woulds,i normally get in a jeep and mow them down to get them back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this isn't me but it's quite funny..sometimes it's the best way of getting them when they try and put c4 on the tank when you are taking a flag, i just reverse over them!


----------



## our martin

If you are that pist off with battlefield3 do something different and fly the huey on wake island,you can take the flags in it, just keep flying past the flag and your team mates will clear it and repair the huey for you, if you have flared and you have a lock on you if you fly low and use the palm trees and sand dunes as cover you will be supprised how long you last!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

"the pole strikes back"
  Would probably my quick and fast end to the above.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> "the pole strikes back"
> Would probably my quick and fast end to the above.


 
  You get use to avoiding the poles, i spot aswell so when i get to the flag they are all showing up that lovely orange colour and my gunners either side light them all up!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





our martin said:


> You get use to avoiding the poles, i spot aswell so when i get to the flag they are all showing up that lovely orange colour and my gunners either side light them all up!


----------



## our martin

Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: too many warnings: fakecmd..I was team killed at the base three times waiting for the chopper and i typed in !punish to get him back and got a warning each time and then got banned and once again deleted the server!


----------



## our martin

MIAClan.net Armor and Air Addiction!• Another server were they kick you for nothing just because they are on admin and they can..Another server deleted before they had the chance to kick me!


----------



## drez

Ticks me off too - admin abuse is a massive pain - I mentioned wolfpack of Australia who seem to kick/ban almost every time I join their server.  Massive nubcakes too - they all stack one team and just get pummeled by random pub ppls.  I would avoid the server but one of my mates likes to play on it - probably because of all the nub fodder.
   
  I think at this point BF3 is a decent enough game just by far the biggest problem is the way people play it.  Join any pub at random and chances are the teams will be heavily skill stacked.  Autoteam is pretty ineffective also - the reasons teams are inbalanced is because one team is RQ because they are getting pummeled.  Even if autoteam swapped the best player over IMO it's not the number of good players that makes or breaks a game - but the number of noobs also.  In the end the game experience is entirely dependent on the character of the people playing (or on admin) which is a shame as FPS gaming culture seems to consist mostly of antisocial people behaving in completely antisocial ways.


----------



## our martin

Since the new patch i can't get on battlefield3 anymore,i have only been on once after the patch!


----------



## drez

Well you know what half the problem is - its the new "premium content" package which gives purchasers queue priority and  other vulgar perks.  I actually thought when this new patch came out "wow this is really great support from EA, but then I find out the ulterior motive is to push the premium package.  As much as I find the whole thing horrid I still bought the package as the price was right, I just hope the extra content is worth compromising my integrity.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





drez said:


> Well you know what half the problem is - its the new "premium content" package which gives purchasers queue priority and  other vulgar perks.  I actually thought when this new patch came out "wow this is really great support from EA, but then I find out the ulterior motive is to push the premium package.  As much as I find the whole thing horrid I still bought the package as the price was right, I just hope the extra content is worth compromising my integrity.


 
  Can you buy premium over the counter because i don't want to put my bank details in the pc just incase someone gets into my account! But saying that if i can't get on in the next month i am going to delete the game and go back to consoles for gaming pcs are too hit and miss! p.s There are people on my friends lists who are having the same problem and we have tried to repair the patch in origin but still the same crap! I have been back on again and stayed on for a couple of hours the aa seems to have been put back to the way it was two patches back it's so easy to take the choppers down again...There was a hacker on who killed everyone with his stinger so we all typed in !kick and got rid of him! Only lets me on when it want's to now! I haven't been able to get back on again now for about 4 days,i have repaired the patch but no joy,dice/ea are no help whatsoever!


----------



## JoshR

Honestly I dislike the game play of BF3. It feels really slow to me.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





joshr said:


> Honestly I dislike the game play of BF3. It feels really slow to me.


 
   
  Between suppression, big vehicle maps and the new bipod balancing DICE seem to want BF3 to be slow, or at least fairly static.  Suppression and bipod irritate me the most - camping already has it's benefits, why provide tools to make it more effective.  DICE have these grand ideas of "encourageing squadplay" which translates to "newtering rambo."  I don't like this.  I like rambo.


----------



## NamelessPFG

In that case, why not try on an older Battlefield game for size? Hell, Battlefield: Vietnam had an M60/LAW kit at one point that everybody called the "Rambo kit", which was eventually nerfed to M60/M72. Still, that's trading a rocket launcher for a grenade launcher. Not a big loss in the grand scheme of things (unless you have to fight off vehicles).
   
  Then again, perhaps some classic Unreal Tournament or Tribes would be more your speed.


----------



## OJNeg

If you're looking for fast-paced gameplay in BF3, you're gonna have a bad time.
   
  Check out Tribes: Ascend if you want fast-paced, balanced play. The learning curve is tough, but it's pure bliss once you get into it.


----------



## Katun

For anyone wondering, Close Quarters is basically EA's answer to Call of Duty. Uh, that's a bad thing.
   
  Personally, 90% of the games I played were on 24/7 Metro servers. Great map! Close Quarters is NOTHING like Metro.
   
  Few facts. Max players per map is 16. Spawn points are random, like in team deathmatch. Luck is HUGE now, skill not so much.
   
  Overall, I think it's still kinda fun because of how different it is. But my KD has been plummeting beyond all reason.


----------



## drez

I'm not such a fan - spawn points are terrible, framerate is awful, and hitreg is still bizarre.  The maps are OK if you want to play with shotguns or smg's, but given the hitreg I find yo either shoot first or shoot blanks, and given the framerate enemies just warp around.  The general shooting method seems to be to strafe around and spam from the hip, making the most of the terrible hit registration.  Although I can now actually hear footsteps, I still have no cues as to how far away they are, and sounds carry from floors above and below adding to the confusion. Overall I think it is quite noob freindly as the non-pump action shotguns are quite effective and in a lot of the maps cover and aim are not so important to success.  I find on several maps what almost always happens, I shoot the first guy, then the guy behind him shoots me in the split second while I shift my aim.  In bigger maps this occurs less often as you can use cover and spacing between enemies is usually larger.  As you say my KDR is lower than usual because of these factors.  I think a couple of the maps are good, but 9 to 5 and that penthouse one are horrible, others are OK, but the biggest problem is the hitreg and low framerate, and this is the main reason CQ fails against COD.
   
  The gun game is kind of fun though


----------



## Katun

Yeah, but I'm quite certain I'd still take close quarters over any COD because I like BF mechanics. Bottom line, I just don't like random spawning, no teamwork, and small maps.
   
  Too bad it wasn't more like Metro, where you have team vs team, rather than player vs player vs player vs player vs player etc. Still a pretty fun way to waste some time though.
   
  See, my KD was 5.80 before I started close quarters. Now? Well let's just say in only 1 day, it went down to like a 5.55 or something. Not that that matters, but it's frustrating.


----------



## drez

I find generally the scores are more even on maps like Ziba Tower (I hate this map for many reasons) where in my experience the player positioning is so random, and the "kill one dude, get killed by the guy baiting him" factor rules gameplay.  The maps are good for toying around with shotguns and smg's but I'm not so keen on the randomness.  May as well be FFA.  Mostly though the way people play the maps is what makes them bad - eg spam of the semi-auto shotguns and snipers, and where are my 12 GA slugs?  What happens to me so bloody often is I shoot some muppet, then he runs for cover, then some other player rocks up behind me and I die - the only way to get kills seems to run around like a retard and spam, because if you engage at medium range they just run off and you get killed by some random guy.


----------



## Katun

Exactly. Stop for one second to wait for a guy to move out of cover and BAM, knifed. Happened a million times.


----------



## our martin

I just wish i could get on after the patch on the 4th, but i am not the only one quite a lot of people on my friends lists can't get on anymore and dice/ea are no help whatsoever..I tweeted them on twitter about the fact that i can't get on and that i have been on three times after the patch so it's not the hardware and they blocked me! Saying that i had about 8 months worth of gameplay out of battlefield3 so i am not too bothered really,it's just all the people i know on the game and being in a clan and we all got to be friends is the worst part,but dice/ea aren't bothered about any of that all they seem to be interested in is getting people to pay for premium! I am just holding on 'till the next patch and if i can't get on then i will delete the game! Sorry, you can't follow this user (because they're blocking you! I were waiting for the amd 7990s to come out so i could do a new build but i think i will go back to consoles and buy a wii u instead pc gamings too hit and miss!
 Helicopters bugged - tanks don't do any damage     
    

   

siideriu 
 


 







 Enlisted: _2011-10-27_

   2012-06-15 11:13  Quote
     








  Anybody else noticed this after last patch? Shooting to chopper with tank, round explodes but deals no damage / splash effect to it..

 I think it's bugged?

   

   
   
Ednzynzki 
 


 


 


 






 Enlisted: _2011-10-25_

   2012-06-15 11:13  Quote
     








  Been here since relase, welcome to Battlefield 3 ****test netcode evör.

   

   
   
Oska-Myke 
 


 






 Enlisted: _2011-11-28_

   2012-06-15 11:14  Quote
     








  I don't know what game you're playing, but I've shot down plenty helicopters with a tank.

   

   
   
Riedmatten 
 


 


 


 






 Enlisted: _2011-10-26_

   2012-06-15 11:16  Quote
     








  And I get killed plenty of times by tanks in a chopper

   

   
   
Matmanz 
 


 






 Enlisted: _2011-11-05_

   2012-06-15 11:17  Quote
     








  All these whiners..

   

   
   
siideriu 
 


 






 Enlisted: _2011-10-27_

   2012-06-15 11:18  Quote
     










> _Oska-Myke said:_
> I don't know what game you're playing, but I've shot down plenty helicopters with a tank.


 
 I know a direct hit will usually explode it (with a lot of experience). *But* since last patch round fired to the base of the chopper don't deal any damage into them 

   

   
   


   


    
    

   


     

  Leave a reply...  
   
  {C}
        Poll
 What's your favourite Close Quarters Map? 
    Ziba Tower
  Operation 925
  Donya Fortress
  Scrap Metal
   
   Latest Battlelog News

 Double XP event this weekend!  3 days ago 657 Comments 
   
 Close Quarters out now for all Premiums  4 days ago 96 Comments 
   
 Battlefield 3 Premium launched  1 week ago 249 Comments 
   
 
   Latest from Twitter




@battlefield @sledgstone Please stay tuned for further updates.^SA  12 minutes ago

   





@battlefield @kompletekhaoz We have seen reports of players already having it, but we're looking into it.^SA  13 minutes ago

   





@battlefield @aous89 No official word yet on that, please stay tuned.^SA  14 minutes ago

   


   

    A production from

   Technology by EA DICE

   Technology by ESN

    North America



   Europe





   © 2012 EA DIGITAL ILLUSIONS CE AB. All rights reserved. Version: release1.3-629 Change language

 Jobs




 Privacy Policy




 Corporate Info




 Legal Notices




 Product EULAs and Other Disclosures




 Terms of Service




 Age ratings




 Credits
 
  
  
  
 

   



   
    Welcome soldier!Introducing the new BattlefieldIntroducing the Com CenterIntroducing the Battle feed    



      
 WELCOME TO BATTLELOG, SOLDIER!  This is the Battlelog, the new social Battlefield experience. We'll be introducing some of our features while you explore the site.


    
 LAUNCHING FROM YOUR BROWSER  Anywhere you see a Play or Join button, you can click it to get into the game.
 The game will launch from the web and load silently until you are ready to join.


    
 KEEP YOUR FRIENDS CLOSE  Your friends list lives at the bottom of the page in the Com Center.
 There you can join their game and chat with them.


    
 FRIENDS ACTIVITY FEED  Get instant reports when your friends unlock new weapons,
 get new awards or make plans for tonight’s game.




    
   Next



    Introducing the Server BrowserIntroducing the Drop ZoneIntroducing the Game Manager    



      
 FINDING THE RIGHT SERVER  Select your favorite game modes, maps, and map sizes with the browser filter.
 Click a server you’d like to join alone or with friends.


    
 INVITE YOUR FRIENDS  Drag your friends from the Com Center to a Drop Zone and they will get an invite to join.


    
 KEEPING UP TO DATE  Game updates are automatically pushed to you.
 Use the Game Manager to start the update process.




    
   Next



    Introducing Your Profile    



      
 SHOW THE BATTLEFIELD WHO YOU ARE  Your Profile is where other people come to see you.
 Your Soldiers, Stats, Favourite servers and your own personal Battle feed.




    
   Next



    Introducing Platoons    



      
 NEVER PLAY ALONE AGAIN  Join a platoon or create your own




    
   Next



*P.S this is not me it's just an example of how greedy dice/ea have become!* IIILSDIII 
 


 


  Enlisted: _2012-04-16_
   2012-06-15 11:30 , _edited 2012-06-15 11:32 by IIILSDIII_ Quote
     








  some m8's have a bf3 server since day 1 they have the b2k maps in the rotation and i could still join even though i didn't have em at the time. i now have b2k but not the cq pack, but this time when i click join i get a message saying i need premium. i click continue to server anyway and nothing happens. it wont let me join even on maps i do have... basically limiting there traffic which they need and my enjoyment of the game because i need to spend my money on other things for the next few weeks.

 i have my priority's of buying a new keyboard or getting premium the keyboard being the more expensive and i dont have a mum to buy it for me or a gf/wife that will let me spend as i wish... so please sort this bug out...
 id like to get back to my clan app and this aint helping.

 currently the server has 2 active tags. a grayish CQ square and a B2K square next to the name. no premium marker.
 im gonna try other servers today to see if its confined to there server host or if its a full on bug.


 checked its a full on bug i cannot join any server that has the cq tags and b2k tags listed.


----------



## our martin

I just went out and bought skyrim because i can't get on battlefield3 anymore!


----------



## drez

wow that sucks about your BF3!  Ahh well good excuse to play Skyrim - I still haven't played it either - too much audio gear fighting for the same money.


----------



## arnesto

Just thought I would revive this tread, I recently got the expansion pack Close Quarters Combat and it is fun.
   
  Part of the fun is that they added HD destruction. The game has a destructable environment and you can shoot out the drywall and see bits and pieces flying around.
   
  I was getting a little burned out of Battlefield 3 before, but they had a patch and rebalanced the game.
   
  For example, bunch of people were using the USA 12 with the frag. It's not as powerful anymore.
   
  I used to use the MG36, but now the clip can only hold 50 bullets, before it used to be 100.
   
  My favorite 2 guns are the M3A3 and the Saiga.
   
  Somebody help me, I have to get a life.
   
  Woop de doo.


----------



## drez

Have you tried COD?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Me I cant stand the maps with HD destruction because, well, they destroy my framerate.  I'm not really a fan of the CQ gameplay either as it rewards spam and running around mindlessly and I prefer a more methodical approach.  Too many randoms spawning or turning up in random locations while I'm having a firefight with someone 20 meters away.  Some maps are good for using the shotguns and SMG's which are useless on other maps.  Mk3 and Saiga are teh eww though, Mk3's a freakin' thermos lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  SPAS is where it is at - pump action lets them know you trust your aim.


----------



## arnesto

I got the Aug yesterday and I am trying it out, but I don't know if it's any better than the M4A3.
   
  The best part of the M4A3 is the fast reload, the Aug seems kind of slow in comparison.
   
  The Saiga is the king of shot guns, it has the fastest reload on a clip. The USA 12 has too much recoil and the MK3 has a slow reload.
   
  The spawning part is kind of bugging me too, I had a whole squad spawn behind me.
   
  Now I am finding I have to keep looking behind me.
   
  I like the COD series but the graphics are not as good as the frostbite 2 engine. COD looks like old gen. in comparison.


----------



## johnpaul252003

Quote: 





staal said:


> I wonder why you bought anything from EA in the first place. They are evil.


 
  I can tink of another publisher more evil than EA, cough! warfare.


----------



## Magnum26

I take it no ones noticed the BF4 banners floating around EA's facebook page with a March date on. Might be an annoucement to when the next one will be out, even though End Game has only just recently been released...


----------



## drez

Dont remind me. DLC that cant be backed up gives me the sheisers. Just bought some new gear, and ideally a new windows install would be in store, but then I would need to blow another 15gig or so of downloads to patch all these games that dont run off Steam. I'm kind of over they way people play BF3 these days, and I only play it for fun when a freind is on or when I forget how crap most servers are these days. And to do all this I need to wait 12 hours for some useless patch to ensure compatibility with some useless DLC that I really dont care for. If BF4 is like this, which it probably will be, I will just give up on the franchise.


----------



## chewy4

I hope that they remove vehicle unlocks in BF4. Those kind of ruined the game for me. I was excited for the return of jets but they made it so you have to fly for a hundred hours straight just to unlock ground missiles(I actually never did unlock them), making your jet totally useless at doing anything other than fighting other jets. Making it take an insanely long amount of time to unlock stuff is just a very bad artificial way to increase replay value IMO.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





chewy4 said:


> I hope that they remove vehicle unlocks in BF4. Those kind of ruined the game for me. I was excited for the return of jets but they made it so you have to fly for a hundred hours straight just to unlock ground missiles(I actually never did unlock them), making your jet totally useless at doing anything other than fighting other jets. Making it take an insanely long amount of time to unlock stuff is just a very bad artificial way to increase replay value IMO.


 
   
  I hope they remove unlocks, period. Players shouldn't be forced to grind for equipment that doesn't suck or should be standard, and said grinding will only be made substantially more difficult if they can't fend themselves off against people who already do have the better equipment. It's just bad form for a competitive FPS.
   
  Battlefield has had its balance issues before (case in point: Vietnam M60/LAW kit), but at least those tend to get patched, and vehicles didn't have weapons entirely missing because the person driving them hadn't unlocked them yet!


----------



## chewy4

I don't mind _some_ unlocks, as long as the base weapons are still balanced. I just don't want it to be a grind, and I don't want it to have anything to do with vehicles.
   
  They're definitely going to have some unlock system, that's just the way that multiplayer games work now(unfortunately)...I'm just praying it doesn't touch vehicles. That was such a stupid idea of them to do that. People already frequently teamkilled in previous games just to get jets and helicopters, people don't need more incentive to use them.


----------



## drez

I kind of see it that all weapons should be more or less balanced. Problem with BF3 now is that all the clan wannabe kids try so damn hard and they only ever use assault, and only ever use 2 or 3 assault rifles. And they run around and jump like mad lunatics. And the game is laggy. Not fun.


----------

